# AZS - Azure Minerals



## sydneysider (21 June 2007)

Aussie explorer with a swag of very interesting Mexican plays. Lots of polymetallics which is typically Mexican (especially high grades). Has appox 112,000,000 shares on issue and currently priced at 20-22 cents. Exploded several days ago from a 9-10 cent base. To-day's volume is already hitting 40 million and buyers are coming in swarms on recent new highs.


----------



## Broadside (21 June 2007)

sydneysider said:


> Aussie explorer with a swag of very interesting Mexican plays. Lots of polymetallics which is typically Mexican (especially high grades). Has appox 112,000,000 shares on issue and currently priced at 20-22 cents. Exploded several days ago from a 9-10 cent base. To-day's volume is already hitting 40 million and buyers are coming in swarms on recent new highs.




Looks like a you beaut stock, bought last year when it was NKL as it has the potential to be a mini Bolnisi, and Bolnisi was going nicely at the time.  Today's turnover is pretty amazing, looks like someone knows something rather than just momentum traders.  Not too fussed, am holding for the long term.

Heard Fat Prophets put a buy on it...doubt that would explain volume and price today though.


----------



## sydneysider (26 June 2007)

Broadside said:


> Looks like a you beaut stock, bought last year when it was NKL as it has the potential to be a mini Bolnisi, and Bolnisi was going nicely at the time.  Today's turnover is pretty amazing, looks like someone knows something rather than just momentum traders.  Not too fussed, am holding for the long term.
> 
> Heard Fat Prophets put a buy on it...doubt that would explain volume and price today though.




Now in pre-open pending announcement. This might explain the recent massive volume in the stock. Could be good drilling results?


----------



## stiger (27 June 2007)

sydneysider said:


> Now in pre-open pending announcement. This might explain the recent massive volume in the stock. Could be good drilling results?



Actually a cap raising of 3million, their third in 12months, certainly a zippy bunch.AZS are a company in a hurry.I hold .Pls DYOR


----------



## doyoureallycare (2 July 2007)

Hi guys, from what I heard, they are going to be announcing more drill results this week!

I'll have to wait and see. I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## doyoureallycare (3 July 2007)

Here we go! And I haven't got in yet!

About 700,000 went through @ 18c

DO I buy? I'm not sure. It looks like AZS have got alot on at the moment which is good and if they hit more signifficant Zinc it could run hard.


----------



## doyoureallycare (3 July 2007)

Finished nicely today at the high of 19.5c with 7million shares traded.

Announcement regarding La Bufa to be announced this week!


----------



## mick2006 (4 July 2007)

with the release of the molybdenum drilling results due anyday, looks like buyers are now lining up to get into AZS.

With historical high molybdenum results in the area AZS could really fly on positive results.

Also with the increased focus on Lead/Zinc/Molybdenum/Iron Ore recently AZS has all the bases covered.

With prime landholdings in the historical resource rich Mexico, increased drilling/sampling activity should increase awareness of the company.

I am putting more detailed research together on AZS and will post when fully compiled.

The company is well worth a look and would be interested to hear others thoughts.


----------



## doyoureallycare (4 July 2007)

Yes an announcement regarding La Bufa due anytime, La Bufa has previously announced great results.

If it isn't La Bufa then shoot me


----------



## Joe Blow (4 July 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> Finished nicely today at the high of 19.5c with 7million shares traded.
> 
> Announcement regarding La Bufa to be announced this week!




DYRC - Can you please refer me to the announcement by AZS where they state that an announcement regarding La Bufa will be released this week.


----------



## doyoureallycare (4 July 2007)

Please refer back to my post #5. 

I'm not ramping the stock at all. I don't even own shares in AZS. I heard something about LA BUFA results due his week & I said i'll believe it when I see it.

SO AZS never said that in an announcement. If this is not allowed on this site then I do apollogise. 

Regards


----------



## mick2006 (4 July 2007)

AZS is another junior explorer that is well worth taking a look at, has all the commodities with the best outlooks covered Lead, Zinc, Molybdenum, Iron Ore.

Has a large landholding in a very prospective channel in Mexico, where several huge mines are positioned.  As well as some good iron ore prospects in WA.


*Capital Structure*

Shares                       112,350,004
Unlisted Options            14,100,000


*Market Cap                *$25,290,000



*Reasons To Buy Into AZS*

*-Exposure to commodities with best outlook Lead,Zinc,Molybdenum, Iron Ore*
-Large landholdings in well defined resource channels in Mexico
-Well funded with recent placement by Patersons Securities
-Constant stream of drilling/sampling results over the medium term
*-Extremely high grades already uncovered*
*-Well funded joint venture partners Rio Tinto, Geoinformatics (TSX)*
-Plenty of upside compared to its peers in Mexico
           - Bolnisi Gold        USD$740 million
           - Alames Gold            $925 million
           - Minefinders             $520 million
           - Frontera Copper      $240 million
-Drilling from La Bufa molybdenum project due anytime now (according to company announcement on 30/5/07)

*A closer look into some of its many projects*

*Potreritos Project*

Potreritos is located 115 kilometres northeast of Hermosillo, the capital of Sonora, less than 10 kilometres from the Hermosillo-Arizona (USA) highway. The property covers the southern extension of the Cumobabi molybdenum-copper field, Mexico's highest grade and largest molybdenum mine (see Figure 1).

Azure's 2006 reconnaissance exploration program on the Potreritos Project comprised geological mapping, geochemical sampling, an Induced Polarisation ("IP") survey, and a 3-hole Reverse Circulation ("RC") drilling program. This work identified wide, near-surface zones of high grade copper mineralisation, with:

several significant old mine workings; 
chalcopyrite (copper-sulphide) and copper-oxide mineralisation in outcropping breccia zones up to 50 metres wide; 
copper values ranging up to 1.66% Cu in rock-chip samples; 
a 700 metre long copper-in-soil anomaly which is open along strike; 
several strong IP chargeability anomalies indicative of accumulations of disseminated sulphide mineralisation; and 
high-grade copper and silver mineralisation in the RC drilling (eg: 4.6m @ 4.92% Cu & 38g/t Ag from 21.3 metres). 


*Jagüey Project, Mexico*

Jagüey is located in the western foothills of the Sierra Madre Occidental mountain range, about 190 kilometres east of Hermosillo. The property contains volcanic and intrusive rocks prospective for porphyry copper and associated styles of mineralisation. 

Azure's 2006 work program comprised several phases of exploration, including geological mapping, soil and rock chip sampling, Induced Polarisation (IP) surveying, and diamond core drilling. This work identified:

a large (4km x 2km) area of intense alteration and strong geochemical anomalism; 
several groups of old mine workings; 
two very strong IP anomalies indicative of significant accumulations of disseminated sulphides; and 
near surface, high grade, silver-lead-zinc mineralisation hosted in massive sulphide veins. 
Azure completed a program of diamond drilling (5 holes for 1,450 metres) which returned several high grade intercepts of silver-lead-zinc mineralisation in massive sulphide veins. Better intercepts included:

*3,180g/t silver & 19% lead+zinc over 0.7 metres from a depth of 19.2 metres*; 
526g/t silver & 4.3% lead+zinc over 0.5 metres from 37.4 metres; 
242g/t silver & 9.9% lead+zinc over 0.6 metres from 95.9 metres; and 
122g/t silver & 13.8% lead+zinc over 1.1 metres from 116.8 metres. 
Azure plans to carry out further diamond drilling at Jagüey to follow-up these very promising initial results.


*San Nicolas Project, Mexico*

The project straddles the Hermosillo-Chihuahua highway, 185 kilometres southeast of Hermosillo. San Nicolas is located 140 kilometres northwest of the Palmarejo Gold and Silver Mine (Bolnisi Gold NL).

The property is located in a well-mineralised district containing numerous mines and deposits, including:

Los Verdes molybdenum-copper deposit (approx 32Mlbs Mo and 110Mlbs Cu), currently undergoing a feasibility study, located 2km east of San Nicolas; and 
Dios Padre silver mine (approx 100Moz silver), located 15km east of San Nicolas. 

*Reconnaissance exploration confirmed the potential of the property, with rock chip sampling returning high grades up to 6.2% copper, 795g/t silver, and 7.1% zinc. Furthermore, historical mine workings discovered on a breccia ridge contain visible molybdenite (a molybdenum sulphide ore mineral), and samples collected from the outcrop returned high molybdenum grades, peaking at 5,340ppm Mo (0.534% Mo).

Trenching exposed molybdenum-rich pegmatite veins. Channel samples returned best intervals of 30m @ 800ppm Mo, including 6m @ 1,100ppm Mo and 8m @ 1,200ppm Mo, 32m @ 560ppm Mo and 8m @ 1,100ppm Mo*. 

The company considers that the San Nicolas project has excellent potential for hosting significant copper, molybdenum and silver mineralisation. Further exploration, including drilling, will be undertaken during the first half of 2007



*Cardeleña Project, Mexico*


The Cardeleña project is located 130 kilometres southeast of Hermosillo, close to established infrastructure including sealed roads, water, power and labour. The local area is well endowed with mineralisation, including porphyry and breccia-style copper systems and epithermal and structural gold-silver deposits. The project area is underlain by a highly prospective mix of intrusive and volcanic rocks and intrusive breccias.

Historical drilling by Kennecott Exploration at Cardeleña targeted porphyry copper mineralisation in the vicinity of the old Cardeleña Copper Mine. Anomalous drill intercepts, including 36m @ 0.3% copper and 10g/t silver, were returned from near-surface oxide mineralisation. Kennecott deemed the target did not meet their corporate size criteria and transferred control and ownership of the project to Geoinformatics and thence into the Azure joint venture. 

Azure’s exploration has identified a zone of outcropping mineralised breccia containing anomalous copper and silver. Work has included geological mapping, and soil and rock chip sampling. This work identified:

an intrusive-style breccia body containing anomalous geochemistry in soil sampling and rock chips; 
a +5g/t silver soil anomaly with dimensions of 600m x 200m, with individual values ranging up to 22.3g/t Ag; and 
copper, lead, zinc and molybdenum soil anomalies coincident with the silver anomaly. 
The Cardeleña breccia hosts soil anomalies with significantly higher geochemical values than the Potreritos breccia *(which returned a drill intercept of 4.6m @ 4.92% Cu)*. 



*Arroyo Amarillo Project, Mexico*


During 2006, Azure exercised its right to assign a new project to the joint venture portfolio, when it was offered the Arroyo Amarillo project by Geoinformatics. Arroyo Amarillo lies adjacent to the Hermosillo-Chihuahua highway about 190 kilometres southeast of Hermosillo and 10 kilometres north of San Nicolas. It is located about 140 kilometres northwest of the Palmarejo Gold and Silver Mine (Bolnisi Gold NL).

The project area covers 962 hectares overlying volcanic and intrusive rocks. Local geology demonstrates strong alteration and stockwork vein development, with several groups of old mine workings present. Rock chip sampling returned high grade mineralisation, *including 1,395g/t silver, 2.7g/t gold, 1.2% copper, 16.2% lead and 2.4% zinc.*
The alteration and mineralisation are indicative of a high sulphidation epithermal system and the property is considered to be highly prospective for silver and gold-rich, polymetallic sulphide vein mineralisation. Further exploration, including drilling, will be undertaken during the first half of 2007.



*Splinter Project, Australia 
Iron Ore, Copper & Gold 
Azure Minerals 100% *

Splinter comprises four granted Exploration Licences covering 840km 2, and is located 120 kilometres northeast of the port of Esperance. The project has been a focus of the company since listing in 2003 due to its prospectivity for iron ore (magnetite-style) deposits and iron oxide copper-gold deposits. 

Recent drilling by Azure has identified a large Banded Iron Formation (BIF) containing multiple iron-rich magnetite zones. Highlights include: 

Wide zones of high grade magnetite mineralisation; 
Potential 16 kilometre strike length; 
Better intercepts include 24m @ 30.8% iron and 50m @ 22.8% iron; 
High grades start at only 5 metres below surface; 
Davis Tube Recovery metallurgical testwork returned: 
recoverable magnetite of 39.5%; 
magnetite concentrate grade of 66.5% iron; 
very low levels of impurities; and 
Splinter compares favourably with other Western Australian magnetite deposits. 
The Splinter BIF forms an eight kilometre long antiform, with magnetite-rich units occurring on both limbs of the fold, indicating potential for a magnetite deposit of substantial size. 

Further exploration has also identified another, much larger magnetic formation within the eastern part of the project area. This Eastern Banded Iron Formation has a magnetic signature that has up to twice the magnetic intensity as the Splinter BIF, indicating a higher magnetite content. 


*Very few juniors have exposure to such a wide range of commodities, with many prospects sited right in the heart of Mexico's elephant country.

With funding now taken care of AZS can get down to the business of churning out results, with so many extremely high grade hits/samples already the future certainly looks positive.*


----------



## Broadside (4 July 2007)

thanks for that post, any good information on HC has been drowned out by utter tripe from about 3 or 4 posters....pretty selfish really.


----------



## mick2006 (4 July 2007)

Interesting to note that Tony Rovira who is responsible for the day to day running of AZS was responsible for the discovery of JBM Cosmos deposit, looks like AZS exploration is certainly in good hands.


Anthony Paul Rovira
B.Sc. Flinders University, B.Sc. (Hons) Flinders University, MAusIMM, MAICD
Tony Rovira is the Executive Chairman of Azure Minerals Limited. He has 25 years technical and management experience in the mining industry, as an exploration and mining geologist, and as a company administrator at Board level. Since graduating from Flinders University in South Australia in 1983, Tony has worked for companies both large and small, including BHP, Sons of Gwalia, Barrack Mines, Zapopan, Pegasus Gold and Jubilee Mines.

From 1997-2003 Tony was the General Manager Exploration with Jubilee Mines, during which time he led the team that discovered and developed the world class Cosmos and Cosmos Deeps massive nickel sulphide deposits. In the year 2000, the Association of Mining and Exploration Companies awarded Tony the Prospector of the Year Award for the discovery of the Cosmos deposit. Tony is responsible for the management of all Azure Minerals' activities, including exploration, project generation and acquisition, and implementation of strategies set by the board.


----------



## mick2006 (5 July 2007)

Good to see AZS getting some recognition there is a nice piece in todays Australian Daily Assay's column giving the company a good writeup and highlighting some of the recent spectacular exploration results.

With the large readership of the Australian this article could certainly give AZS a very nice kick along.


Azures zinc lure promises Mexican blue skies
http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,22017543-5005200,00.html 

AH MEXICO, a land of endless tequila parties, tacos and fun-loving gringos.

And possibly a ginormous zinc deposit owned by a junior explorer which, for now, calls West Perth its home.

A little over two weeks ago you would have been able to pick up Azure Minerals shares for around 9.5 cents.

Today, you're looking at upwards of 20 cents a share to fill a buy order.

The kicker for the share price was in June was the outstanding assay results from its wholly-owned La Providencia project near Sonora, Mexico.

Surface sampling returned zinc grades of up to 45.4 per cent, 4.81 grams of gold per tonne, 0.95 per cent copper, 5.3 per cent lead and 532g/t of silver.

Not bad at all and it is no real surprise that the news sent the share price surging.

It's still very early days, but Azure is suggesting Providencia has the same style mineralisation and capacity to be ranked alongside those in the Santa Eulalia mining district.

Over three centuries up to 2001, the Santa Eulalia district yielded more than 450 million ounces of silver and massive amounts of lead and zin and was deemed the world's largest known "carbonate replacement deposits".

But in nearology terms (you know, that useful technique peculiar to the mining industry to indicate just how important a mine could be based on what the neighbour is doing), Azure - and remember, we are only talking about the results of a brief surface sampling expedition - believes La Providencia could be like Colibri Resource's Ramard Project.

Ramard has returned results including 4.5m at 158gpt of gold, 10.8 per cent zinc and 2.6 per cent lead.

Heady stuff.

But let's stress again, none of Azure's Mexico holdings, some of which are in a joint venture with Toronto-listed Geoinformatics Exploration, have been evaluated by modern exploration methods.

That's probably why it raised $3 million through Patersons and Foster Stockbroking through a placement of 20 million shares at 15c a share.

"This raising will allow us to maintain the momentum through further exploration success and project acquisition," newly-appointed Azure chairman Tony Rovira said.

Curiously, Azure also said when it announced the share placement that "further exploration and drilling" at La Providencia returned exactly the same results as the initial sampling.

So where does that leave Azure?

Is it just another in the long line of juniors to post amazing initial results which stun the market into action, or is this more hope than hype?

Tony Rovira is in Mexico as Daily Assay pens this tome. So he can't be contacted for comment, except via email.

Which is what Daily Assay has done. Stay tuned.


----------



## mick2006 (5 July 2007)

Much like the info I was able to obtain from the MD of FNT Peter McNeil

For anyone interested I have managed to strike up a good relationship with the Chairman of AZS Tony Rovira and he kindly answered a detailed Q&A, containing some very interesting information about the company.

Anyone who wants a copy of the email just send me a PM and I will kindly forward it too you.


----------



## mick2006 (5 July 2007)

for those interested below is a link to June's AMEC conference presentation.

http://www.ameccongress.com.au/userContent/docs/15a Azure Minerals.pdf


----------



## Brinks (5 July 2007)

Hi there. I have read the posts on AZS here and also read the reports and newspaper articles. Why then did the price go down today? Can anyone give a guess on the 1month share price, 3month and 12month price of AZS? Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Ruprect (5 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hi there. I have read the posts on AZS here and also read the reports and newspaper articles. Why then did the price go down today? Can anyone give a guess on the 1month share price, 3month and 12month price of AZS? Thanks in advance!!!




The sp has more than doubled in the last 2 weeks, so some consolidation is probably to be expected. That doesnt mean it wont rise again, but some traders are sitting on substantial profits already, and are probably selling down some of their holdings. It happens quite regularly. However, if the fundamentals are good, the sell down can often lead to good buying opportunities.


----------



## Brinks (5 July 2007)

Thanks for your thoughts,do you have any price targets? If results are good can expect to see 30c++ at all? Thanks in advance


----------



## Ruprect (5 July 2007)

Im not sure that we do too many price targets here, perhaps a possible valuation based on fundamentals might be more appropriate. Im not good at those, somebody else might have some suggestions?

I know Fat Prophets reccomended a buy on this a couple of weeks back, i dont subscribe, im not sure if they had a valuation?

At the very least AZS has certainly secured the market's interest, and with announcements due often for the rest of the year, all things going well, it should provide some potential upside.


----------



## mick2006 (6 July 2007)

Just wondering if any ASF members receive the Fat Prophets Mining report and if so give a brief summary on what they had to say about AZS, it would be interesting to see what the Fat boys had to say.


----------



## spottygoose (6 July 2007)

Mick check your private messages I have just sent you something that may may be of interest. Cheers, spotty


----------



## mick2006 (6 July 2007)

Good finish for the week for AZS it is setting a very positive platform heading into the release of drilling results from La Bufa and the regional sampling program, which  is what brought the company to everyones attention in the first place.

Just reviewing the June AMEC presentation where Tony Rovira highlights that the company has *"significant valuation upside from near term exploration success"*, when he made this presentation he would of known the first few assay results from La Bufa, could this mean that they have found something significant?

Maybe I am reading too much into it but why would you highlight the fact that the shareprice has *significant near term upside *if you didn't have some killer information on hand.  Otherwise you would lose the confidence of your shareholders and the would make it hard to promote the company.

*Remember this is coming from the man who was responsible for the discovery of the Cosmos mine for JBM.*

Would be interested to hear peoples thoughts on his choice of words in the June AMEC presentation!!


----------



## mick2006 (7 July 2007)

much like I was able to get a bit of info from Peter McNeil on FNT, Tony Rovira of AZS has been kind enough to reply to my email from the other side of the world in Mexico within 30 minutes quite amazing.

Looks like he is lining up a listing on the TSX, being very coy about larger institutional involvement, which would account for the large volume on Tueday and Wednesday.

*Also sampling/drilling results due to be released very soon.*

*Due to the high grade nature of previous results, the new set of results has the potential to move the shareprice significantly.*

Very much reminds me to the run up of FNT when I found out the date of the release of the Resource upgrade for Kodu.

Tony is very well respected in the Australian mining community, and is responsible for the discovery of the Cosmos Mine for Jubilee Mines (JBM)


Anyway here is the Q&A

Dear Michael,
I'm currently in North America visiting both Mexico and Canada. In response to your queries, please see answers below.
Best Regards,

Tony Rovira
Executive Chairman


Hello,

I am currently a member of a couple of different share forums in which quite a few of our members are now holders of Azure shares, and as an exercise of saving time we have come up with a list of questions for Azure management rather than bombarding the company with individual phone calls.

I hope the management of Azure will be able to find the time to respond as it is always good to see a company that cares about its shareholders.

Anyway here goes


1. What is the current statuts in regards to the drilling results from La Bufa, has the company received the latest results or are they still awaited from the lab? 

Results are taking 3-5 weeks to get back from the lab. At this stage we only have results from about half the samples submitted. Results will be released as soon as we can. 

2. Is AZS having delays in regards to assay results from the lab, like companies here in Australia? 

Yes, exploration in North America is very busy, including all the labs. 

3. How is drilling progressing on the Pozo De Nacho prospect? 

We are currently in the third hole of a 6-7 hole program. No assays yet. 

4. Has the company had any thoughts about a listing on the TSX as they seem to pay a premium for junior resource companies with operations based outside Australia, unlike shares traded on the ASX? 

I am currently in Canada (visiting both Vancouver and Toronto) meeting with brokers, investment banks, lawyers etc regarding a possible TSX listing. The response so far has been favourable. This is just one of several corporate ways forward that we're investigating, and when we have formalised something it will be announced.

5. Has the company got a basic outline in terms of exploration over the next 6 months, eg which prospects, when? 

Yes, and this will be part of the Quarterly Report to be released in late July. 

6. How many members make up your ground exploration team and how does their experience in exploration compare to companies of similar size? 

We have an Australian exploration manager who is living in Hermosillo, Sonora, Mexico, with his family. Under him we have 4 Mexican exploration geologists ranging in experience from 20 years to 2 years. This is giving us a very significant competitive advantage over our competitors in Mexico, as many of them operate out of Canada with no permanent presence in Mexico.

7. How does the exploration technology in Mexico compare to whats on offer in Australia? 

Not much difference. The technology is available. 

8. Does the company have easy access to drill rigs in Mexico? 

There are plenty of drilling rigs in Mexico several hundred operate out of Hermosillo) but they are all busy. We just need to book well in advance. 

9. How long before the company would be in a position to start releasing JORC statements on some of its more advanced prospects? 

JORC implies Mineral Resources or Ore Reserves. We're not at that stage yet. 

10. Has the company been approached by any larger Institutional Investors about taking a stake in the company? 

Maybe 

11. Has the company got any expectations on the tonnage acheivable at some of its more advanced projects? 

Too early to tell

12. Is the company currently conducting/waiting for results from sampling across any of its prospects? 

Yes, more surface sampling results to be released very soon. 

13. Will Tony Rovira be taking a hands on approach and spend most of his time in Mexico or rely on his ground teams for exploration and run the company out of Perth? 

I'm spending a reasonable amount of time in Mexico and also Canada. Whatever it takes to make this successful.

14. Is the company planning an presentations/roadshows to raise awareness of the companies potential?

So far this year I have presentations to shareholders in Adelaide, Melbourne, Sydney, Brisbane, the Gold Coast and Perth. More of these types of presentations will be carried out over the next 6 months.


Once again hope you will be able to reply to most of the above questions

Kind Regards

Michael


----------



## greggy (7 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> much like I was able to get a bit of info from Peter McNeil on FNT, Tony Rovira of AZS has been kind enough to reply to my email from the other side of the world in Mexico within 30 minutes quite amazing.
> 
> Looks like he is lining up a listing on the TSX, being very coy about larger institutional involvement, which would account for the large volume on Tueday and Wednesday.
> 
> ...



Hi Mick 2006,

My father went to the AZS presentation in Melbourne in May 07.  It was held jointly with other companies presenting their information. My father viewed the AZS presentation as being the most informative and exciting.  He reckons that if  AZS's interests were in Australia, not Mexico, that AZS's share price would be much higher.  Their projects in Mexico are all potential company makers. Thanks Mick 2006 for doing all the hard work.
DYOR


----------



## mick2006 (7 July 2007)

Your 100% correct there Greggy, investors in Australia need to open their eyes to the rest of the world.  Australia is no longer considered a prime target for large scale base metal discoveries (except for iron ore/coal).

Rio Tinto have already stated last month that they have moved their exploration budget away from Australia.

We won't have to wait long as soon as AZS get their listing on the TSX they will gain a whole lot of interest from investors worldwide.


----------



## Boyou (7 July 2007)

Very useful stuff here Mick and greggy,

I lifted this off the company website.From the point of view of Sovereign Risk and general Mine friendliness Mexico seems to be a safe haven for Azure.

Cheers Ya'll 

Why Mexico?
MEXICO      

Low sovereign risk (ranked #4 in the world of countries for favourable mining investment). 
Political and financial stability with North American-style legal and accounting systems. 
Low taxation rates and no mining royalties. 
Foreign companies, foreign ownership, and repatriation of capital allowed. 
500 years of mining history – strong government, bureaucracy and public support for mining. 
Strategic geographical location in world class mining region. 
Well trained and experienced workforce readily available.


----------



## mick2006 (7 July 2007)

Using BSG as an example the big institutions worldwide are certainly more than happy to plough money into the company *which is also based in Mexico*.

AZS is at ground zero they have been hoarding substantial quality landholdings in Mexico and now they have a quality exploration team working around the clock to define exactly what they are sitting on.

Add this to the potential of a listing on the TSX, the next couple of months should be very interesting for AZS.


----------



## Pommiegranite (7 July 2007)

Excellent research Mick, Greggy,

Well what can I say except this stock has got me interested...big time. 

How many more projects does this company have?!?! How many more does it have lined up?

I'd better back up my ramp..before I get my knuckles rapped.

As an investor in Thor Mining, I have been constantly disappointed with Management team, who don't believe in shareholder communication. What has kept me on board, was my original decision to invest based on the high grade Molydenum Sulphide, at MolyHill.

Now it appears as though Azures, Pozo De Nacho , with 0.75% MoS2 in parts, may well trump Molyhill (MoS2 0.26%) on a peer comparison for MoS2 *resource grades alone *




What remains to be seen is the size of the resource at Pozo De Nacho. Molyhill does have an indicated tungesten-moly resource of 1,750,000t. 

However, Pozo De Nacho has a 1.4km by 0.5km molybdenum soil anomaly!! This is huge, and is surrounded by a 2k x 0.5k Copper anomaly.

Does anyone know when we can expect an inferred resource for this? The AMEC presntation says its at advanced drilling stage.


*Thor has 2 secondary projects (Uranium @ Hale River+Harts Range) and has a market cap s $50 million. *

*Azures' Market Cap is $30million but has so many more enticing projects.*

So, by peer comparison, its kind of obvious how undervalued Azure is.

Its nice to see Pozo De Nacho is primarily a Moly play. (Thor's Molyhill is Tungsten-Moly). 

ohh...and then theres the Moly they have at mysterious LaBufa :bowdown:

Party On!!!:bananasmi


----------



## mick2006 (7 July 2007)

Hey PG good to have you onboard, funny enough it was the massive grade lead/zinc/silver sampling results that got me interested in the first place.  

But your right the molybdenum has huge potential, puts alot of others molybdenum grades into insignificance.

Over the last 6 months I have become what I guess you would call a momentum trader, indentifying sector/stock trends early and getting in before the masses follow.

The good thing in AZS favour is that it has exposure to the commodities currently in focus *Iron Ore/Lead/Molybdenum*.

Also the buy rating from Fat Prophets introduced alot more investors to the stock and the fact they will quite often update their subscribers will only help longer term.

And then finally the stock will have momentum with the constant release of drilling results over the coming months.


----------



## mick2006 (8 July 2007)

If you like junior resource companies that have plenty of newsflow AZS would fit the bill perfectly.

If you review the June AMEC conference presentation along with the email I received from Chairman Tony Rovira the company is due to release up to 5 market sensitive announcments in the month of July.

- final results from La Bufa (molybdenum/copper/gold)
- first results from Pozo De Nacho (molybdenum/copper)
- results from regional sampling program
- latest news regarding project acquisitions
- quarterly report(containing upcoming drilling campaign)

with Mexico well known for its high grade deposits any one of the result releases has the potential to significantly move the shareprice.

The phase AZS is entering very much reminds me of when FNT was heading towards the release of the Kodu resource upgrade when there was several announcements in a short space of time and the shareprice doubled in less than 2 weeks.

With so much news over the coming month AZS could become firmly foccused in investors minds.


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

with so much newsflow due to come out of the company in July, I also forgot to mention the fact that there will be two sources of media attention also.
Last week the Australian Daily Assay column wrote a very positive piece on AZS finishing with the fact they were awaiting a response from Tony Rovira in relation to a few questions. So expect another piece in the Australian shortly.

Also with Fat Prophets starting coverage with a buy rating expect them to update their subscribers once the news starts flowing out of AZS.

Also looking very positive on open with already 550k above the closing price on Friday.

And now 9.7 million on the buy side with no additional sellers added from Friday.

Should open at 20c plus and have a crack at the recent high of 22c


----------



## juw177 (9 July 2007)

While the fundamentals look good, I am not too impressed with the chart.

The volume spike when the SP jumped to above 0.20 then SP closing lower and lower indicate that some big players offloaded during the spike. I will be watching to see if there is enough interest to fill the gap left by the offloading.


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

looks like someone is off loading a stake at 20c, started very strong and wiped through 20c on a couple of ocassions only for repeated large sell orders to stall the rise.

It will take the release of the next round of exploration results to break through the barrier now.  Shouldn't have to wait to long this week or next.

I would suspect a lot of buying between 18c-19.5c before the release of the results.


----------



## spottygoose (9 July 2007)

Mick, a friend called AZS today and was told that final assays for La Bufa were being sent to Peru rather than Vancouver due to backlogs so my guess is probably next week at the earliest.


----------



## Brinks (9 July 2007)

Can someone please explain why someone is dumping soooo many today? Surely they realise the price will go higher on anticiaption yet this person doesnt seem to care? Is that a warning that results may not be that good or am I just being silly?


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Can someone please explain why someone is dumping soooo many today? Surely they realise the price will go higher on anticiaption yet this person doesnt seem to care? Is that a warning that results may not be that good or am I just being silly?




Everyone has their own trading plan. I don't think you can read anything into this. The same person may have a buy order for less!


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

wouldn't worry too much about the sell down at 20c, for all those FNT holders you would remember the annoying week where it couldn't break through 13c because of someone selling down, and a few days later it was 25c.

All it will take is couple of days of volume like today and it will be a distant memory.

What is encouraging is the 5.5 million on the buy side above 14c and the 2.5 million shares that have changed hands today above 19.5c.

If anything the more shares we can weed out before the announcements come out the better, means less resistance going forward.


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

interesting to watch the way AZS behaved today, within the first ten minutes it had blown through the resistance at 20c very easily only to then be met by a constant stream of large sell orders at that level.

There was no shortage of buyers all day with almost 3 million shares changing hands at 19.5-20c in a very tight range.

I get the feeling that once the sell down/blocking orders are finished at the 20c level we could see AZS go on a substantial run.

Interesting to note that alot of the blocking orders were pulled after close which makes me think that someone wants to build a stake under the 20c mark.

With plenty of news upcoming and exposure to the current hot commodities such as 
Iron Ore/Lead/Zinc/Molybdenum things are certainly looking good for AZS.


Would be interested to hear all holders or potential holders thoughts on the near term future/todays trading in AZS


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> interesting to watch the way AZS behaved today, within the first ten minutes it had blown through the resistance at 20c very easily only to then be met by a constant stream of large sell orders at that level.
> 
> There was no shortage of buyers all day with almost 3 million shares changing hands at 19.5-20c in a very tight range.
> 
> ...




Currently, there's exactly twice as much on the buy side as the sell side. Obviously we don't know what's offscreen, but I would say this bodes well for holders.

I agree with you Poly about the FNT similarites relating to preannouncement trading.

It's uncannily similar to what happend with FNT last month. Eventually the selling evaporated and FNT ended up in a much higher trading range. The X factor is how many more large sell orders are gonna come from off screen. 


*Buyers* 

592023@0.19
411378@0.185
490000@0.18
411484@0.175
368033@0.17
390000@0.165
842500@0.16
257800@0.15
5527540@0.15
160000@0.145

*$**4,450,758* 


*Sellers* 

44795@0.195
374494@0.20
213036@0.205
496000@0.21
414500@0.215
329643@0.22
170000@0.225
50000@0.23
13400@0.235
109758@0.24

*$**2,215,626 *


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

hey pg, I get the feeling that there is some serious accumulation going on between 19-20c and once that has run its course the sell side could start to dry up as we roll towards the release of the latest exploration results.

the thing that I found most encouraging was that when the sell orders started stacking up at 20c, obviously to put a stop to the march forward buyers were happy to continue to buy up at the 19.5-20c levels.  Buyers could have dissapeared with the brick wall appearing at 20c but the buy side actually increased as the day went on.

With the shareprice churning in a very tight range on good volume it is only a matter of time before the sellers will be taken out and the stock will be allowed to trade to its fundamentals rather than being manipulated.

When you compare total buy/sell totals the buy side is constantly 6 million + above the sell side, no matter how many sells are coming into the market the buyers just keep turning up.


----------



## Brinks (9 July 2007)

Why are people saying this is similar to FNT? FNT did spike to 25.5c but since then has died! I hope there is no similarities to FNT! That one has gone sooooo quiet!


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Why are people saying this is similar to FNT? FNT did spike to 25.5c but since then has died! I hope there is no similarities to FNT! That one has gone sooooo quiet!




Lol...yep..died...you really hit the nail on the head there....NOT.

Please reread the thread....and you'll find THE ANSWERS YOU SEEK!


----------



## Brinks (9 July 2007)

Umm 25.5c down to 18c is a massive drop. Im sure it will go back up but that surely is seen as a big drop? I would be sad if AZS went to 25.5c then back to 18c


----------



## mick2006 (9 July 2007)

hey brinks, we are just comparing the trading in AZS currently to how FNT was trading in the lead up to the Kodu resource upgrade.  For a period of around a week there was large churning of shares between 12c-13.5c with major resistance at 13c caused by a large scale selldown.  As soon as the sell down was complete the shareprice hit 15.5c and then the two announcements in two days sent it to 25.5.  As for the future of FNT it will rise again as we get closer to the next resource upgrade for Kodu in late August.

As for AZS it easily blew through 20c today only to meet a stiff wall of resistance for the rest of the day.  I personally believe that it was a bit of price capping as why would you cost yourself profits by not letting the stock rise, as it clearly wanted to do.  Why would you stick 700k for sale at 20c when if you held off it would have tested 22c, you are just costing yourself money, or otherwise you are hoping that people sell down so you can pick them up cheaper.

At the close of the trading day there was around 600k on the buy side at 19c and only 330k on the sell side at 20c.  One may speculate that the same people are buying at 19c while capping at 20c.

*As for the fundamentals of the company go to Kitcometals.com now and check the drawdown in stocks for Lead/Zinc/Copper all metals associated with AZS's Mexican prospects, clearly the prices will continue to rise, matching the continued fall in LME stocks.

As long as the fundamentals for Iron Ore/Lead/Zinc/Copper/Molybdenum remain firm and the exploration results keep highlighting the exciting Mexican prospects the share price will move accordingly.*


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Umm 25.5c down to 18c is a massive drop. Im sure it will go back up but that surely is seen as a big drop? I would be sad if AZS went to 25.5c then back to 18c




Where are you getting 25.5c from? It seems as though you're using an intraday high just to prove a weak point.

Fact is FNT is up 40% in a month. Sounds as though you boarded at the wrong station. Oh well, at least you're on the right train

AZS is similar based on trading patterns.

AND that's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## Brinks (9 July 2007)

Hey soz Im not trying to prove any point and Im sorry if i offended u. Im just a nervous nelly investor! And yes I am using a intra day high not a close! I hope im on the rite one here too! lol!


----------



## Pommiegranite (9 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Hey soz Im not trying to prove any point and Im sorry if i offended u. Im just a nervous nelly investor! And yes I am using a intra day high not a close! I hope im on the rite one here too! lol!




No worries Brinks

I would say that you're on the right train, but that would be considered ramping, and that's a big no no on this forum without backup 

However, if you review Mick's research and look at the AMEC presnetation (link somewhere on the thread), you will see that fundamentally, Azure is a very exciting company.


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

Looks like once again AZS will mount an assault on the 20c level this morning.  With a lot of buyers lining up it will be interesting to see if the price manipulation continues again today, based on what I saw yesterday if it was able to hold the 20c level it may have enough buying demand to push it a little further.  

It will all depend on whether the large sell orders reappear at the 20c level during trading today.

With the US markets up and copper/lead/silver/gold all up on the LME overnight on the back of supply concerns, now would be an excellent time for AZS to start the ball rolling in terms of exploration results, we know they are coming just not sure exactly when.


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

Some really huge buy orders now stacking up above the 19c level, will be interesting whether the resistance at 20c will be able to hold today.

With the buy side now over 10.25 million shares and with over 2.1 million above the 19c level, compared to the total sell of only 2.88 million.

Hopefully the company will release some news out of Mexico very shortly as this could be the catalyst for another strong run.

Anyway the battle for 20c will be very very interesting this morning.

I have requested a current top 20 shareholders list from the company this morning, will be interesting to see where the shares are held after the increase in volume recently.

Will post it here when I get it in my grubby little hands


----------



## Brinks (10 July 2007)

Mick it looks like there is plenty more capping to be done at 20c. Everytime 20c gets hit 100k or more orders get put on the back, it needs a very large volume day to get rid of the loser sellers there!


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

hey brinks it is just part of the game, looks like we will need an announcement to come for the 20c barrier to be breached.

Wouldn't worry still plenty of buyers lined up to grab anything under the 20c mark.


----------



## Brinks (10 July 2007)

Hey Mick any chance they could be fake bidders trying to force the price up so people will buy there stock?


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

I think it is actually the opposite, large sell orders trying to get people to sell down so they can get the stock cheaper.

As the large sell orders only come into play when the 20c level is under threat, if it was someone wanting to offload they would keep the orders there or possibly even sell down to maybe 19-19.5c and so far there has been no attempt to sell down the stock.

I must admit it is a strange tactic as clearly judging by the buy side investors want to hop aboard and it has the feeling it wants to go higher.

One of two things will happen the series of announcements will come out and the sell orders will be snapped up or finally the parties involved will have had their fill and the orders will be pulled to allow the stock to trade as normal.

It won't be the first or last stock this tactic is used on, *the most important thing is to concentrate on the fundamentals and that is it has some very exciting high grade prospects in Mexico, and exposure to the commodities with the best fundamentals going forward being 
Iron Ore/Lead/Zinc/Copper/Gold/Silver/Molybdenum*


----------



## Pommiegranite (10 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> *exposure to the commodities with the best fundamentals going forward being *
> *Iron Ore/Lead/Zinc/Copper/Gold/Silver/Molybdenum*




Lol...........Except for Nickel, isn't that all of the metals out there Mick?

You're spot on though...we are in a metal bull run which is not showing any signs of abating.


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

hey pg you gotta love those companies that cover almost everything, and as for nickel they just sold one of their nickel assets to AUZ


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

could it finally be the end to the price manipulation for AZS with about 500k changing hands at 19.5c today maybe the parties involved have finally had their fill.

The reason I think it may have come to an end is that the sell side is now starting to break up, also there is 500k less on offer than there has been for the last couple of days.

Will be interesting to see if there was a couple of decent hits on 20c whether the responding sell orders would come in again.


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

well about time, looks like the parties that have been accumulating/capping the price below 20c have finally finished.

I had a feeling that once they got their 500k at 19.5c we would see the end of them, and surely enough once 20c was taken out no more large sell orders, infact several other sell orders have been pulled.

With the sell side now down to about 2.3 million around 1 million less than the average for the last couple of weeks, it is starting to look a little bare.

Everything has been nicely set up now for the release of the drill/sampling results from Mexico.

Has anyone got a line to the Stockmarket Gods, I was wondering if you could ask for a strong night in the US and the delivery of some very juicy exploration results in the morning.


I don't ask for much do I


----------



## kgee (10 July 2007)

well if you don't ask you don't get...my subscription to fat prophets recently ran out can anybody here tell me what FP found to be the key points of AZS?


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

hey Kgee, Fat Prophets basically said it was a junior BSG, they were very impressed with Tony Rovira and his plans for the company, they also paid tribute to the exploration team.

They also highlighted the very high grade hits already announced from recent exploration.

And finally talked about the relationship with Rio Tinto in which they get first option on any Rio project in Mexico they deem no core, which is basically like having a production line of interesting prospects to explore.

Now that the 20c hurdle has been breached it is really set up nicely to run on any good news.

Hope that helps Kgee


----------



## kgee (10 July 2007)

Yeah thanks for that Mick I'm kinda mixed about renewing my subscription with fat prophets they seem to have about a 50/50 success with their choices either being a huge success or a miserable dog I'm hoping with this one its the former...picked up some on the back of selling off CUL and also jumped back into FNT although I suspect I could have waited another week on that one


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

one thing that fat prophets brings to a stock in an increase in profile and investor awareness not only through their weekly newsletter but also they recommendations in the Sunday Telegraph business section.

Also judging by the increase in demand/volume on the buy side I would say a significant amount of that could be accounted for by Fat Prophet subscribers.

The good thing about Fat Prophet subscribers they usually hold the stock longer term meaning the available pool of shares starts to dry up.

Quite a few ASF members have recently taken profits on shares such as *CUL/YML/FWL/FNT/POL *after their stellar runs *(thanks again YT) *and have told me they have put some to work in AZS, hopefully it performs like the above mentioned stocks.

The fundamentals of the company are there all we need now is the kickstart from some more exploration results.  Once again it was very good to see it clear that 20c hurdle today.


----------



## moses (10 July 2007)

Methinks its ripe for a new flagpole. Looking forward to tomorrow. 

Perhaps somebody who understands flagpole theory better than me might like to explain again how high the next flag might be hoist? Like...30c? Or 24.5c?


----------



## doctorj (10 July 2007)

moses said:


> Perhaps somebody who understands flagpole theory better than me might like to explain again how high the next flag might be hoist?



Or better yet why it is likely to make a "flagpole" at all?  Why is it ripe for one?  Come on guys! *smacks head*


----------



## moses (10 July 2007)

Hi Doc,

well...is that or is that not a rising pennant? Are we or are we not looking at a potential breakout above the 20c resistance? Are there or are there not more buyers than sellers in the queue?


----------



## kgee (10 July 2007)

Yeah thanks again Mick, your probaly right about Fat Prophets ,when I started trading with them I had the strategy of holding medium to long term,but as I become more confident I'm using quicker time plays.
I hope they drip feed us drill results and not all at once its much easier to get a guestimate of whats happening that way
From the AMEC presentation I see  pozo de nocho drilling is carried thru till end of july ,by that and your questionerre to tony and the 4-5 week wait of samples; then it mightn't be untill september till we get these results?
And La Bufa results could be by the end of the month?
does that sound right to you?


----------



## doctorj (10 July 2007)

Moses, any of those comments would have been useful in your original post. Thanks for replying.

As an aside, seems to be pretty solid resistance at 20 looking at the chart.


----------



## mick2006 (10 July 2007)

they have already received half of the drill results from La Bufa as of last week, would expect the rest to arrive this week or next.  It depends if they choose to release them as they receive them or wait until the complete set is finalised. Either way I would expect some news this week or next, remember they completed drilling before the end of June.

They have already completed 3 holes at the Pozo De Nacho prospect so they should have the initial results some time late this month. But you are correct the complete set of results would be due late August early September.

Also don't forget the regional sampling this is what I am really waiting for as it is what brought the company to everyones attention in the first place, with some really spectacular hits.  *And according to the information I received from Tony Rovira the next results are due very soon, whether that is this week or next I couldn't tell you.*

Add the quarterly report and in recent presentations he has been highlighting the fact they are in talks about aquiring advanced projects, there is no shortage of news on the horizon.


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

Typical it finally cracked the resistance at 20c yesterday only for Wall Street to have a shocker overnight.  

With so much news coming over the next few weeks wouldn't expect too much damage today.  If anything there may be a few bargain hunters out in the afternoon looking to get in cheaply.  If it hits the 18-18.5c level I will be more than happy to top up and grab a few more.


----------



## juw177 (11 July 2007)

Moses: a flagpole pattern only works when there is a steady uptrend happening in the last months, which is not apprent on this chart.


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

Good to see the share price has held up today. What is disappointing is all the dummy bids forcing the price up in the first place. The 800k guy moved rite down the line today which I hate to see cause if he wanted to get hit he would of stayed! Looks like plenty of manipulation going on which is not good to see!


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

not sure with your thoughts there brinks, if it looks like it is going to be a down day in the market I would guess whoever moved that large order down may have hoped to get people to sell down to his/her level to get the stock more cheaply.  

Remember the market is all about momentum and it looks like AZS is starting to build up some, yesterday it cracked through some serious short term resistance, today it is higher when the general market is down.

I had been hoping to grab a few more around the 18-18.5c level but that looks unlikely now, with sellers now thining out looks like the punters are going to have to cough up to get in.

Just looking forward to the series of announcements to come, will bring a whole new set of investors to the company.

Not sure if Tony Rovira is still in North America, in meetings with institutional investors, bankers, lawyers, accoutants etc. but I'm sure the upcoming quarterly report is going to have an eye catching outlook for the company going forward.

*Wow as I was typing this post 20.5c is gone with buyers continuing to build very very interesting*


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> not sure with your thoughts there brinks, if it looks like it is going to be a down day in the market I would guess whoever moved that large order down may have hoped to get people to sell down to his/her level to get the stock more cheaply.
> 
> Remember the market is all about momentum and it looks like AZS is starting to build up some, yesterday it cracked through some serious short term resistance, today it is higher when the general market is down.
> 
> ...




I've been trying to get an order filled at 19c all day...in the end, I had to move it up to 19.5. Nice to see some good volume again on this stock


----------



## motion (11 July 2007)

Pommiegranite said:


> I've been trying to get an order filled at 19c all day...in the end, I had to move it up to 19.5. Nice to see some good volume again on this stock




Yep same here ... But I think mick has really done his homework... some big orders coming through just be end of day... something is cooking...


----------



## kamil (11 July 2007)

It is moving very nicely before end of day trading, with resistance at 23c to overcome... there are plenty of buyers too.


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

wow 2.5 million bought in less than 10 minutes someone really really wants in now, if 23c was to fall, it may run very hard into the close.


----------



## UPKA (11 July 2007)

there is very few day traders in this one i think, I still dont see a large amount of sell orders coming in, looks like most ppl r in it for the announcements. good to hold on for a while, good luck all.


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

well what a last hour of trading who would of thought that was possible seeing how quiet it had been all day.

Right at 3 the buying started and never stopped about 6 million changing hands.

If we get a good night on wall street tonight who know where this may go in the morning, the sellers have now been decimated removing allmost all remaining resistance.

And the best thing is we haven't even had the results released yet.


----------



## UPKA (11 July 2007)

at 1 stage, there was a single 1m buy order sitting @ 24c, was pulled out after 2mins? hesitant buyer?


----------



## kgee (11 July 2007)

Maybe moses was right with his flagpole prediction, glad I bought in yesterday ....a 20% rise on no announcements all very nice,Thanks Mick for the good work


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

kgee said:


> Maybe moses was right with his flagpole prediction, glad I bought in yesterday ....a 20% rise on no announcements all very nice,Thanks Mick for the good work




Agreed, Thanks Mick ................ I picked up a handful late this arvo purely based on the momentum .......... I'm already at break even so gotta be happy with that ................ Have read the whole story on their website and it all looks very interesting thats for sure ............ If the momentum continues I'll certainly be looking to add some more ........... Thanks again Mick for the "heads up"  

http://www.azureminerals.com.au/


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

well quite a spectacular run this afternoon, I would just like to remind people that AZS has doubled in the last month so be careful not to chase this one up too hard too early.

the long term fundamentals of the company are great and I expect plenty of spectacular drilling results over time, *but I don't want to see people get burnt shorter term, please exercise caution and plan your entry point*

I was lucky enough to get in at an average of 16.5c and still hold, but once again exercise caution.


----------



## barney (11 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> well quite a spectacular run this afternoon, I would just like to remind people that AZS has doubled in the last month so be careful not to chase this one up too hard too early.
> 
> the long term fundamentals of the company are great and I expect plenty of spectacular drilling results over time, *but I don't want to see people get burnt shorter term, please exercise caution and plan your entry point*
> 
> I was lucky enough to get in at an average of 16.5c and still hold, but once again exercise caution.





Hi Mick, That is good advice for all ............. I for one go in with my eyes wide open ............ If it bombs, no-one can be blaming your good self .......... I like the story behind this one, but no illusions from me ........... It may keep rising .... It might just as easy fall on profit taking (I suspect the former considering the price action this arvo !!), but your words of warning are well spoken .................... Everyone needs to do their own "thinking" in the final wash up, and if things go sour, we can only "blame" ourselves ........... Taking responsibility for our trading decisions is an important part of the whole process of becoming "better equipped" imo .......... In saying that however, this one is looking good to me    Cheers.


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

Thanks barney, I for one will be adding a few more to my portfolio once it settles down, a tad dissapointed it didn't reach a lower level first today so I could of grabbed a few more, before the spike in the arvo.


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

Hi Mick... with sooo many announcements due then where can the price go?? Is 50c+ in the short term out of the question? I have read on other sites people saying it will fly past 30c but what do u or others think in the very short term ie 2-4weeks? Thanks in advance! Brinks


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

hi brinks, don't like giving price targets it has a habbit of coming back to bite you on the bum.  Looks like alot of momentum late today if Wall Street firms tonight it may run again in the morning, I guess alot of where the share price ends up will depend on how the market reacts to the announcements when they come.


----------



## idaho (11 July 2007)

Hello to Moses and Juw 177 and other AZS fans. I've been following this stock and forum since the original SPECTACULAR breakout to 20 cents. The volume at day end and breakout to close at 23.5 cents suggests to me that someone that knows about some good forthcoming results anticipates higher prices soon. I'm interested in a chartist's analysis of the current position on the  chart with a close on day's high. Based on previous share price in January-May 2004, would you expect serious resistence to occur at 26 cents? I think all- time high was 37 cents. What do technical indicators  on this break-out give for short term targets? I like the fundamentals of this company, but I also believe a chart frequently gives indications of factors involved in share price increases which are not always available to the common shareholder. My charting skills require a lot of fine tuning before I can trust them more than my fundamental analysis. While I will greatly appreciate a reply from any chartist with some experience, I will, as should anyone who calls himself a trader or investor, make my own decisions before investing, and shall take full responsability for any loss resulting from my investments.

                                                      Cheers, Idaho


----------



## kamil (11 July 2007)

barney said:


> Hi Mick, That is good advice for all ............. I for one go in with my eyes wide open ............ If it bombs, no-one can be blaming your good self .......... I like the story behind this one, but no illusions from me ........... It may keep rising .... It might just as easy fall on profit taking (I suspect the former considering the price action this arvo !!), but your words of warning are well spoken .................... Everyone needs to do their own "thinking" in the final wash up, and if things go sour, we can only "blame" ourselves ........... Taking responsibility for our trading decisions is an important part of the whole process of becoming "better equipped" imo .......... In saying that however, this one is looking good to me    Cheers.




Thanks for the words of caution guys. And Mick, thanks for sharing your research. The run today was probably due to so many pending anouncements. That said, I am hoping the number of sellers will dry up even more tomorrow. Which would push the SP up again. We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

Someone on HotCopper just predicted $5 if ann is good. Surely thats rubbish but they also said ok ann would be $1. Is this possible??


----------



## mick2006 (11 July 2007)

I wouldn't of thought $1 would be possible for a while yet plenty of water to go under the bridge yet.

Long term possible, this year not very likely.


----------



## kamil (11 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Someone on HotCopper just predicted $5 if ann is good. Surely thats rubbish but they also said ok ann would be $1. Is this possible??




Hah, that is one behemoth ramp, lol. Did they back their claims with any substance?  I somehow doubt they did...


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

No they just wrote dont sell! The positive for this share is that atm only 112mill shares on issue and considering 40mill traded in 1 day u would think it could move up alot on good news?!?! So is $1 really that impossible in the short term if deposits found are fantastic?


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Someone on HotCopper just predicted $5 if ann is good. Surely thats rubbish but they also said ok ann would be $1. Is this possible??




Mate, I bet they didn't back that up with any tech or fund analysis.
Of course $1 is possible with this stock based on fundamentals.

Hell.. $10+ is possible if they get to production and sell everything which they dig up.

The problem is the *timeline. *Anybody can give a price target, but nobody can say for sure when the SP will reach that target.

Personally, I can't see AZS becoming a $1 company i.e $100million MC company until we are within 3 years of mining, which I don't think we are yet.

I stand to be corrected though.


----------



## idaho (11 July 2007)

They couldn't possibly have backed such claims with any substance because the company hasn't proven anything substantial enough to justify such brainless ramping as is frequently performed on every thread on HP. Over 50% of some posts on threads there are a combination of ramping and mutual verbal abuse. On this more civilized site I'm hoping to exchange some mutualy beneficial insights to stock price movements. Any chart specialists awake tonight?


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

Ive got no idea but if what is in the ground is fantastic then why not? Take for example IMA... they ran up alot late last yr. They have a market cap of 177mill... they arent producing but have deposits so then if AZS has massive grades and deposits $1 shoud be easy???


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> No they just wrote dont sell! The positive for this share is that atm only 112mill shares on issue and considering 40mill traded in 1 day u would think it could move up alot on good news?!?! So is $1 really that impossible in the short term if deposits found are fantastic?




Personally, I think drilling can only put so much onto the value on a company.

There are so many further stages that will move the SP: PFS, BFS, Foreign listing building the mine, production.

You may have noticed that with some companies' drilling announcements/resource upgrades, a lot of the time the SP doesn't even move.

Azure has too many exciting projects to be ignored by the market.


----------



## Pommiegranite (11 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Ive got no idea but if what is in the ground is fantastic then why not? Take for example IMA... they ran up alot late last yr. They have a market cap of 177mill... they arent producing but have deposits so then if AZS has massive grades and deposits $1 shoud be easy???




Ahhh..that would be easy money for us investors if that were the case. There's soooo many other factors:

This may help:

http://www.dailyreckoning.co.uk/article/28032006.html


----------



## Brinks (11 July 2007)

Anyone got any idea how much they are looking to sell the iron ore mine in Australia for? Would they get over 1mill for it?


----------



## UPKA (12 July 2007)

looks like AZS is gonna have a strong opening this morning, sell orders have been pulled out, and buyers r building up strongly, and no signs of any cappers. now js hope for a positive annoucement be4 ppl start to dump them.


----------



## Sean K (12 July 2007)

Gents,

Please refrain from posting any rediculous price targets here quoted from HotCopper. As you would all be well aware, ASF is a totally different beast, where reason and analysis prevails.

So, lets stick to some attempted FA and TA to back up ANY price target. 

Cheers!
kennas


----------



## kgee (12 July 2007)

Good build up of buyers above .23 will be interesting to see where the afternoon takes us...hoping it closes above todays open, Don't spose someone could post another chart with some TA at todays end? Kennas??hint hint


----------



## mick2006 (12 July 2007)

Surprised at the volume again this morning, if you count the last hour yesterday and the first today around 11.5 million have changed hands.

With 2 million on the buy side above 20c will be interesting to see if there is any profit taking later in the day.


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Well, I've taken profits this morning. To my mind this is a speculators game now; sure, the buys outnumber the sells, but the quality of the buyers and the sellers are matched. So when the blue line drops the price collapses. And the volume in the last few days doesn't compare to the volume a month ago. I got my flagpole, good luck!


----------



## UPKA (12 July 2007)

moses said:


> Well, I've taken profits this morning. To my mind this is a speculators game now; sure, the buys outnumber the sells, but the quality of the buyers and the sellers are matched. So when the blue line drops the price collapses. And the volume in the last few days doesn't compare to the volume a month ago. I got my flagpole, good luck!




the reason why the SP jumped yesterday was due to few large buy orders buying in, not the general market trying to accumulate. So im suspecting someone who might know the inside. and before the annoucement is out i dont believe the buying order will die down, unless the annoucement is delayed... so its still looking good, im expecting another run on announcement.


----------



## Brinks (12 July 2007)

Why would anyone be selling now? It is clearly the start of alot more things to come with this stock. The volume over the last few weeks has still been massive compared to what got traded in the past. I think there is some kind of leaks and it going to blow up. Surely the possibilty of 5 major ann coming up then I think it has too especially if the grades are good.


----------



## UPKA (12 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Why would anyone be selling now? It is clearly the start of alot more things to come with this stock. The volume over the last few weeks has still been massive compared to what got traded in the past. I think there is some kind of leaks and it going to blow up. Surely the possibilty of 5 major ann coming up then I think it has too especially if the grades are good.




Sellers r coming in, due to sharp rises yesterday, many want a quick buck, so there is a moderate sell off. bt it's not that bad, buy n sell side r pretty even, and many r still buying in at market price. AZS is greatly undervalued because its main projects r located in Mexico, in a mineral rich region bt often over looked by investors due to locality. Once the results r out, we'll definately have a good one. Gotta thank Mick for picking out this lil gem!


----------



## mick2006 (12 July 2007)

thanks UPKA, its good to see it has now settled around the 25c mark, would like to see it consolidate around these levels, and then the market can decide where too when the announcements come out.

I am currently putting together research on what I believe is another undervalued little gem. Should be done by the weekend, will be interested to hear peoples thoughts when I'm done (and by the way there will be no hints beforehand)


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

UPKA said:


> the reason why the SP jumped yesterday was due to few large buy orders buying in, not the general market trying to accumulate. So im suspecting someone who might know the inside. and before the annoucement is out i dont believe the buying order will die down, unless the annoucement is delayed... so its still looking good, im expecting another run on announcement.



I hope you're right; I don't mind buying back in, but I'm tired of losing gains by holding out for more. I'd like to see the black line on the SMA chart moving up, but I guess the really smart money stays out of the end of day. Meanwhile I see there is a buy for 500k @ 25c, which is a good sign. But right now my money is on INL who are on the rebound.


----------



## Brinks (12 July 2007)

Looks like someone is happy to buy 500000 shares at a time around 25c. The person has been hit a couple of times yet once taken out another 500k gets put back on. To me that is a very good sign that its got alot of run in it! Anyone else notice this?


----------



## UPKA (12 July 2007)

Brinks said:


> Looks like someone is happy to buy 500000 shares at a time around 25c. The person has been hit a couple of times yet once taken out another 500k gets put back on. To me that is a very good sign that its got alot of run in it! Anyone else notice this?




yep, lots of large buy orders r putting thru at market price, looks like we r gonna sit around 24.5-25.5c for a while till the announcement to get thru, which im suspecting these few days.


----------



## Brinks (12 July 2007)

Im expecting a later arvo run and would think 26.5c will get hit again. Announcement may not be till next week so expect more gains till then!


----------



## UPKA (12 July 2007)

definately someone big trying to accumulate, there's a 500k sell order and 1.4m+ buy order both sitting at 25c! the guy is trying to pickup watever is in between! looks like even at 25c, AZS is still considered as cheap


----------



## mick2006 (12 July 2007)

Another very strong day, managed to churn forward again on very good volume, certainly set up nicely for when the drill results arrive.

Another plus is the missus is always happy when we are making money


----------



## idaho (12 July 2007)

I came on board today after yesterday's breakout was confirmed at close. Today's action confirmed for me that an old horizontal support line formed in January-May 2004 at 26 cents will be short-term resistance and I think 22 cents should offer support beneath current 25 cents. The buying today seemed very controled (rational) and the re-trace to fill the price-gap at 24 cents before climbing back up to start building the platform at 25 cents was, to me, a good sign. My interpretation of current action is that sp will consolidate between 22-26 cents short-term if no news. Any good news with current momentum should see 30 cents post haste. Old high of 37cents? will create final resistance before blue sky. The buy action sniffs of someone in the know, but even if it's only positioning before expected announcement, the quality of the prospects,and management, do imply that good things are coming. Todays close gives market cap of only 28 million. Each five cents on shareprice is only 5.6 million in market cap, so in spite of the run, small no. of shares on issue limits the impact on market cap. I notice that in late May 2004 there was a very steep drop in sp from 28 to 17 cents. I'm curious to know why. Are there any long-term holders who can tell me? Mick2006 has your research come across anything on this? Sunny days are coming. Mexico gets very hot in July.


----------



## moses (12 July 2007)

Just a little bear of caution to beware of the doji star. 

Pattern: reversal
Reliability: moderate

Identification
A long white day is followed by a Doji that gaps in the direction of the trend. The shadows of the Doji should not be long.

The Psychology
In an uptrend or within a bounce of a downtrend, the market gaps up but does not continue its upward movement. Instead enough bears step up to bring supply and demand back into equilibrium and the stock churns in place. The halt of the uptrend signifies the possibility of a reversal, so confirmation is needed with a weak third day (preferably with volume behind it).

The bearish Doji Star could be the first two days of the bearish Evening Doji Star or the bearish Abandoned Baby.


----------



## UPKA (13 July 2007)

hey guys, i think u r reading too deep into the charts, when the announcement comes out, all will be blown apart. so not much point doing the T/As. as Mick has mentioned, we r expecting 5 ann in the near term, so SP will be dependent on these price sensitive ann, not chart patterns. its js my 2c  peace.


----------



## mick2006 (13 July 2007)

excellent article in the Australian today about the future prospects of Molybdenum, we know from previous exploration that AZS has some of the highest grades going around.
Check out the bolded text it explains why AZS will list on the TSX

Good golly, Moly
CRITERION
Tim Blue 
July 13, 2007 

Moly Mines (MOL) $4.88
Aussie Q Resources (AQR) 24.5c 
MOLY (rhymes with lolly) is the kind of metal that doesn't attract much attention, unless you happen to have some Moly Mines shares and have seen them rise four-fold in the past six months. A former chairman is Andrew "Twiggy" Forrest, whose name on anything always caught the eye.
It plans to produce molybdenum, a high-performance steel additive whose price has been hovering at historically high levels for about two years now, up from traditional levels of about $US4 to $US6 a pound to above $US25 a pound since 2005 and $US32 a pound lately. 

Moly Mines expects to complete a bankable feasibility study for the Spinifex Ridge project in Western Australia this month, having spent $35million over the past 30 months. 

The company's share price was about $1.20 early this year when it dual-listed in Toronto and caught local media attention. It took off to a high of $5.20 last month, then eased to the low-$4 level. Yesterday it was back in great favour, jumping 53c to $4.88 for reasons as yet unclear. 

Moly Mines managing director Derek Fisher recently returned from a month-long roadshow in North America and Europe, where overseas investors liked his company's story. 

"The Australian market has paid little attention to us," Dr Fisher said. *"That's why we've gone to Toronto, where we saw peer companies trading at significant multiples to our ASX price." *
For example, the initial public offering for the $C75 million ($80.6 million) Sprott Molybdenum Fund was so heavily oversubscribed that it accepted $C190 million. 

Molybdenum, or "moly", is used in high-performance steels in the oil and gas industry, nuclear power stations and desalination plants. And here is the cruncher: about two-thirds of all oil pipelines will eventually have to be replaced because their steel does not contain molybdenum. 

"It's a metal for our time, as we say," Dr Fisher said. "The stars are aligning at the moment." 

Moly Mines is finishing the feasibility study for a moly development in Western Australia's Pilbara region that could be in production by 2009. 

The Spinifex Ridge project, containing 621 million pounds of moly and 932 million pounds of copper, has a 20- to 30-year mine life and would make the company a major global moly producer. The project economics are based on a long-term moly price of $US12.50 a pound. 

Paradigm Capital and Harwood Securities, the Canadian brokers that assisted with Moly Mines' TSX listing, have a "buy" recommendation on the stock. It has yet to receive any analyst coverage in Australia. 

Mr Forrest resigned from the company's board last year, but retains 12 million options exercisable at 20c each. As Moly Mines shares closed yesterday at $4.88, Twiggy must be sitting on about a $60million paper profit. 

Such favour has yet to hit another moly stock, recently listed Aussie Q Resources. With its flagship Whitewash project north of Eidsvold, Queensland, the company's $10 million float closed in May. Its case is that world moly production in 2005 was 181,000 tonnes. Just the oil and gas pipelines now being planned will take 250,000 tonnes while the flood of new coal liquefaction plants being built will each require 3000 tonnes a year of molybdenum as a catalyst. Artemis Resources (ARV) has started exploration for molybdenum on ground next door to the deposit owned by Moly Mines. 

If you take a view that steel production is going to climb, especially pipeline steel, then so will molybdenum demand. Criterion rates Moly as a SPECULATIVE BUY. 

Vital Metals (VML 78c
Paradigm Metals (PDM) 16.5c
Queensland Ores (QOL) 35c
Thor Mining (THR) 33c 

OFTEN found with molybdenum is tungsten, another steel additive. Vital Metals and Queensland Ores are each working on tungsten projects in north Queensland. Queensland Ores also has molybdenum while Vital's Watershed Project is strictly tungsten only. Thor Mining is also exploring north-east of Alice Springs. Tungsten, at 3410C, has the highest melting point of all non-alloyed metals and is used mainly as hard metal in cutting tools and drills. 

In the past 10 days or so, Vital Metals has moved up 25 per cent, from just over 60c to just under 80c, which is impressive since it was only 20c a year ago. Moreover, it has been moving up against the breeze of substantial fund raisings, including a placement of 11 million shares at 60c that comes with a pro rata rights issue to raise another $6.9million. 

Vital Metals has made three announcements in the past month, among them a resource estimate for its Watershed project in far north Queensland, a favourable report on proposed metallurgical processes and a broad timetable for mining. Executive chairman Bill Ryan says the resource statement was probably bigger than expected but that the grade was a little lower: regardless, there is still a lot of tungsten in the ground. The JORC figure of 56,300 tonnes of tungsten ore in situ - so far - ranks Watershed among the large known deposits in the world. A diamond drill campaign now under way may improve on that figure. 

"The metallurgical process outcome was extremely encouraging and will have big implications for the project," Ryan said yesterday. It shows that a low-cost processing technology will work, which means a substantial reduction in size - and therefore capital cost - of the treatment plant. 

Since there will be a tailings dam, attention now turns to the terms of an environmental impact statement, but Ryan is comfortable with the expected outcome. 

Expected annual production of about 6500 tonnes of concentrate will be taken to either Townsville or Brisbane for export, since there is no tungsten consumer in Australia. "We estimate that gross revenue will be of the order of $100 million a year," Ryan said yesterday. 

Elsewhere in tungsten, there is Paradigm Metals, whose White Rock deposit near Boorowa in NSW is so far small (150,000 tonnes) but high grade by tungsten standards (0.9 per cent). Queensland Ores has traded up to 45c but yesterday closed 35c; Thor Mining has been up to 50c but yesterday closed at 33c and Paradigm was trading at 16.5c yesterday, or around half its high of 32c in May. 

Bill Ryan's story sound good, and enough for Criterion to rank Vital as a SPECULATIVE BUY.


----------



## Sean K (13 July 2007)

moses said:


> Just a little bear of caution to beware of the doji star.



I agree. And to those pushing the funnymentals, or the likely anns to be released, these patterns factor in all the available fundy information, as well as psychology, in the market. They are just probabilities of course, but the funnymentals are only what you have been permitted to see. Building TA into a fundy approach can save your bacon. 

Of course, now it'll probably gap up with a huge white candle today. :


----------



## moses (13 July 2007)

...and a reversal is what we got. No long white candle today. Down 8% and falling...annoying how it does that!


----------



## Bazmate (13 July 2007)

Announcement, and not 3 minutes after I sold my little parcel.....


LA BUFA DRILL RESULTS
Azure Minerals Limited (ASX: AZS) has received assay results for the three diamond core holes completed at the La Bufa prospect within the San Nicolas Project in Sonora, Mexico.
The three holes were drilled for a total of 457m to follow up anomalous channel samples, which included 30m @ 800ppm Mo, 32m @ 560ppm Mo and 8m @ 1100ppm Mo.
Drill intercepts to highlight include:
NIC-DD-001 37m @ 334ppm Mo from surface
Incl: 3.35m @ 1,450ppm Mo from surface, and
1m @ 1,700ppm Mo from 11m
And: 16m @ 0.49% Cu, 0.23% Zn, 11.5g/t Ag from 71m
No significant intercepts were returned from NIC-DD-002 and NIC-DD-003, although anomalous molybdenum and copper values are commonly present in both holes.
The pegmatitic rhyolite that hosts mineralisation continues to the south of hole NIC-DD-001, and recent surface work has revealed the presence of small historical workings in this area. Further work will focus on extending the mineralisation in this area, as drilling has not adequately explained the encouraging channel sample results.
The La Bufa prospect is situated in a well mineralised district, located about three kilometres west of the Los Verdes molybdenum-copper-tungsten deposit (12Mt @ 0.12% Mo, 0.43% Cu & 0.08% W) and two kilometres south of the La Cruz Mo-Cu-W deposit.
CONTINUING DRILLING CAMPAIGN
The drill rig has moved to the Pozo de Nacho Project, where a 6 hole, 1,500m program is in progress.
Previous drilling by Azure at Pozo de Nacho returned strongly anomalous Mo and Cu values over significant widths associated with intensely altered quartz porphyry intrusives. Intercepts included: 198m @ 0.06% MoS2; 5.5m @ 0.11% MoS2; and 5.0m @ 0.21% MoS2.
The current program is targeting extensions to mineralisation intersected in previous holes, and will also test strong chargeability highs (indicating extensive disseminated sulphide mineralisation) identified after the previous drill program was completed.
-ENDS-

Not much in there as far as I can see.....

Baz


----------



## sydneysider (13 July 2007)

AZS was very overhyped in the last few weeks. La Bofa results are a dud. Shows the danger of assuming rich surface samples are continuous underground over a wide area. One hole has OK results but it is not continuous where drilled.


----------



## mick2006 (13 July 2007)

good to see the first lot of drill results out right on time from La Bufa, some quite incredible molybdenum grades 1.7% compare that with the cutoff grade of DGR project of 0.04%, I am not an expert on molybdenum grades but I have never seen such high grades before.

Don't worry if there is a correction after the initial results as traders move their funds elsewhere, they will be back as there is plenty of news to follow.

I will be using it as a chance to top up again at a lower price.

As I was saying yesterday I have come accross another little gem in the zinc/lead space being Sipa Resources (SRI)

Would be interested to hear peoples thoughts.


----------



## Bazmate (13 July 2007)

ROFLMAO, Shows that you can be lucky sometimes. I was a bit dark when I saw that I had stopped out and sold right before the announcement. 

I guess that shows the value of a trailing stop loss..

I still like the story with AZS though so I might get back in again when I settle down a bit. ;-)

Baz


----------



## sydneysider (13 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> good to see the first lot of drill results out right on time from La Bufa, some quite incredible molybdenum grades 1.7% compare that with the cutoff grade of DGR project of 0.04%, I am not an expert on molybdenum grades but I have never seen such high grades before.
> 
> Don't worry if there is a correction after the initial results as traders move their funds elsewhere, they will be back as there is plenty of news to follow.
> 
> ...




Lots of this stuff in Mexico. The first two holes had no grades at all of moly. The third was OK, so the stuff is completely discontinuous in the area of the drill holes especially when compared with the surface grades. There is moly in this area but it is very uneconomic.


----------



## mick2006 (13 July 2007)

looks like AZS is going to find its feet around the 20c mark.

once again like I previously posted be careful not to chase this one up to far to fast, yes there is plenty of news to come but just be careful and time your entry point.

your certainly right sydneysider there is molybdenum in the area and it is only early days for AZS they need to be given time to explore and define what is actually there.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> looks like AZS is going to find its feet around the 20c mark.
> 
> once again like I previously posted be careful not to chase this one up to far to fast, yes there is plenty of news to come but just be careful and time your entry point.
> 
> your certainly right sydneysider there is molybdenum in the area and it is only early days for AZS they need to be given time to explore and define what is actually there.




Good to see that they've moved the drill to Pozo Del Nacho  (Man I love that name)

PDN is their flagship project. By moving the drill there, Azure are expediting drilling at PDN. 

Its good to see them getting their priorities right.


----------



## taz2007 (13 July 2007)

is it a good time to buy the stock? for say holding it for 1-3 months? should i wait till the end of the day or next week?


----------



## Mazrox (13 July 2007)

taz2007 said:


> is it a good time to buy the stock? for say holding it for 1-3 months? should i wait till the end of the day or next week?




Hey, Taz... That's a call only you can make. Nobody is going to say whether or not you should buy anything or when to buy it if you do. Read the thread, DYOR, and make up your own mind. In the end, you have to decide on a price you are willing to pay based on your own assessment of what AZS is worth now, and what you think it might be worth in future.

I dont hold AZS but will continue watching...

Maz


----------



## jammin (13 July 2007)

taz2007 said:


> is it a good time to buy the stock? for say holding it for 1-3 months? should i wait till the end of the day or next week?






Mazrox said:


> Read the thread, DYOR, and make up your own mind.




Taz, I am guessing you are new to this game. If you aren't please ignore the following.
Get into Fundamental and or Technical Analysis and develop your own opinions. Following tips, without your own research, is a recipe for disaster.
:disgust:I am sorry for being patronising but I feel that learning about trading is  the best part and you could be missing out on alot of fun and experience. Its like that saying "its the journey not the destination, that important". 
All the best 
Jammin


----------



## moses (13 July 2007)

Well, I'm back in at 20c, which looks like support. I think today was just the correction after yesterday's spike, and the flag will soon be flying again. Last nights SMA chart was still positive, I'll post up tonight's when it becomes available. Cheers.


----------



## aobed (13 July 2007)

moses said:


> Well, I'm back in at 20c, which looks like support. I think today was just the correction after yesterday's spike, and the flag will soon be flying again. Last nights SMA chart was still positive, I'll post up tonight's when it becomes available. Cheers.




Hi Moses, I am a relative beginner to charting and would appreciate some insight as to why you believe (from a charting perspective) that 20c is a good entry point.  I don't hold shares in the company, but an interested from an educational perspective.

Thanks


----------



## Bushman (13 July 2007)

Yep after the initial sell down in traded all afternoon in the 19.5c to 20.5c channel. tested 21 c but was hammered down time after time. 20c definitely looks like support which is reassuring. 

irrational behaviour by investors given it was not the core drilling result we are all looking for. profit taking and a bit of panic at the neutral sounding announcement is all i can put it down to. 

there should be life in this play yet. be interested to see how it moves into the next announcement. its still has great fundamentals as far as i can see. 

viva la revolucion (excuse my Spanish). 

have a good weekend azurites. it really was a battle at the OK Carroll today if you don't mind me using yet another Mexican pun.


----------



## Pommiegranite (13 July 2007)

Bushman said:


> Yep after the initial sell down in traded all afternoon in the 19.5c to 20.5c channel. tested 21 c but was hammered down time after time. 20c definitely looks like support which is reassuring.
> 
> irrational behaviour by investors given it was not the core drilling result we are all looking for. profit taking and a bit of panic at the neutral sounding announcement is all i can put it down to.
> 
> ...





This stock made me laugh today

I hold and am happy with the fundamentals. 

I knew nothing about LaBufa, and couldn't have cared less, as Poza Del Nacho is their main play and is what they're concentrating on.

So it seems as though this stock was traded on La Bufa

So to all those who sold out in panic....thanks for giving me a good laugh.

*As for 'Ok Carroll'...its actually 'OK Coral' and was famous for a gunfight in Arizona not Mexico. Get it right Bushy*:


----------



## moses (13 July 2007)

aobed said:


> Hi Moses, I am a relative beginner to charting and would appreciate some insight as to why you believe (from a charting perspective) that 20c is a good entry point.  I don't hold shares in the company, but an interested from an educational perspective.
> 
> Thanks



Well..I'm a total beginner to charting, you really need to ask Kennas or someone. However, fwiw, looking at the chart below and its pretty clear that 20c has been the resistance point for a while (not to mention read the previous posts and thats what several people have said) and then all day today the price hovered around 20c once the correction had taken place, strongly implying that 20c is now support. This is a fairly normal pattern, and is in fact is exactly where the SP ended up.


----------



## Bushman (14 July 2007)

Just spent an hour writing a post and my session timed out so I lost it all!! Can the mods please do something about this. Pain the a***. 

Ok so starting again. 

La Bufa result needs to be seen in the context of of the overall AZS CY07 drilling campaign. 

- Potreritos (already announced). JV property. 5 diamond drill holes where 3 holes intersected visible copper sulphide mineralisation @ shallow depths. See the ASX ann for results. Highlights 2m @ 1.21% Cu and 16.3 g/t silver. Next stage for this drilling is resource definition. 
- Jaguey (already announced). 3 drill holes all intersecting high grade silver, lead and zinc mineralisation. Follow up drilling to 'spectacular' 2006 results that returned 0.7m @ 3,180 g/t silver, 7% Lb and 7.9% Zn. These results were 'good' not 'spectacular' with the highlight being 0.5m @ 791 g/t silver, 7% Pb and 7.9% Zn.
- JV acquires 5 new properties in Sonora, Mexico (already announced). JV plus 100% owned now covers 1,118 km². Properties (Estacion Llana, Los Chinos, Llano del Nogal, El Chileno & La Ramada) all staked for prospective mineralisation (precious metals gold/silver, base metals copper/zinc/lead & bulk tonnage copper/moly). No drill/assay results as yet so dirt with potential at the moment. Will be drilled later down the track.
- High Zn assays 100% owned La Providencia. Also Pb at 5%. Next stage will be drilling the property so to early to tell at the moment.
- La Bufa. Neutral to bad early drilling results. 1 out of 3 holes returned ok intercepts; the other 2 nix. This is however only one hill (name of the hill is la Bufa due to the visible moly!) on the obverall San Nicholas project so there might still be good news here. Will be drilled again next year I would say.

Immediate future:
- Advanced drilling to be completed Pozo de Nacho (name makes me hungry). 6 hole 1500 m program on the back of 'strong anomolous Mo and Cu intercepts in 2006. This could be a winner or it could be a La Bufa. If its winner, it will go to the resource definition stage. Drilling is due to be completed in July. Announcement in August? 
- Quarterly report delineating drill findings, resource def candidates, acquisitions and future drilling targets. Due this month. 

Longer term:
- More assay and drill results, some Jaguey's some La Bufa's!! Holders will need to get used to some negative early drill results as Azure get a grip on what's in the ground. It wont all be good over 14 separate tenements. 
- Resource definition Potreritos, Jaguey & (hopefully) Pozo de Nacho. 
- Financing - TSX listing, capital raising, JV partners (inc company owned by Rio Tinto!). 
- Mining? All you could say at the moment is the potential is there but the risks are large too. 

So what to make of it:
- I once read a good explorer has land in mining provences, has a good management team, can raise funds and *digs a lot of holes in the dirt*. AZS stack up well here. 
- There will be La Bufa's but there will also be Jaguey's. I hope Pozo de Nachos is the later. 
- This one is at a very early stage and is risky. At the moment most of the tenements in dirt in the ground except for Jaguey & Potreritos. But results there have been excellent hence the SP appreciation of late. 
- 10c, 20c, 30c, 50c. How can you give it a value when none of the resources have been delineated? At the moment the market seems to be showing stiff resistance at 20c following the short term correction from 25c. To me this is based on potential, speculation & the Fat Prophets write up.  
- As Mick, PG and others have said, moly, lead and zinc are all good long term commodities with good demand/supply fundamentals for miners. 

Note: 
- JV is with TSV listed Geoinformatics Exploration. AZS must spend $US 4m by July 09 to earn 51%. They have spent $US2.5m to date so looking good. They can earn up to 75% by pumping out a pre feasibility study by July 2011.
- DYOR! Very risky with great potential returns. Much water to flow under that bridge though. See other Mexican miners for peer comparison as to where this one can go. 
-This is my hobby, not my day job. I am basing it on my interpretation of publicly available information. I could be a Jaguey or  could be a La Bufa at it. 
- *PG - I meant Los Alamos off course!! OK Coral indeed. My brain was fried yesterday.  * 
- I hold AZS so obviously I would love it to do well. However I hope this reply will be seen to be objective. Good luck all.


----------



## mick2006 (14 July 2007)

Excellent post there bushman, pretty much sums up what AZS is all about.

Important thing is too be patient with this one.


----------



## Nuke (14 July 2007)

Just want to point out that La Bufa actually was a high priority project as identified by Azure in an investor presentation in May (see website).

Top 3

Pozo de Nacho
La Bufa
Potreritos

Other Priority Projects

Jaguey
Cardelena

Bit disappointing but as mentioned by others on this thread they have other projects on the go which can potentially grow the company and SP.


----------



## Joe Blow (14 July 2007)

Bushman said:


> Just spent an hour writing a post and my session timed out so I lost it all!! Can the mods please do something about this. Pain the a***.




Bushman, a couple of hints on how to avoid this:

1. When logging in, be sure to always check the 'Remember Me' box. This will mean you will always be logged in at ASF on that PC until you manually log out.

2. If you have just typed out a long post, before submitting it, highlight all the text, right click your mouse and select 'copy'. That way, if there is some kind of error, all you have to do is start the post again, right click and select 'paste'. This is standard procedure for me now on long posts. Takes just a second or two and can save you quite a bit of time.


----------



## doyoureallycare (17 July 2007)

High grade assy results from Los Chinos ojust released. 

Nice grades!! Look at the silver & lead!


----------



## Bushman (17 July 2007)

Announcement - high grade assay results from Los Chinos. JV property - see post above for JV parameters. 

High grade results precious metals (gold/silver) and base metals (lead, zinc, copper & moly). These are assay results and indicate surface mineralisation.

Positive announcement should hopefully get SP back on track.


----------



## Bushman (17 July 2007)

doyoureallycare said:


> High grade assy results from Los Chinos ojust released.
> 
> Nice grades!! Look at the silver & lead!




You beat me to it...

Los Chinos is one of the properties that were recently acquired (May) so it was not even on the official CY07 drilling target! Bit excited about this one. Lead, silver, *zinc and moly *all sound great to me even though it is just surface mineralisation at the moment.  

Nachos ann to come.


----------



## Pommiegranite (17 July 2007)

Also a key point is on page 2 i.e a reminder of the 'North American Growth strategy' i.e TSX listing.

"Further information on progressing a Canadian listing will be provided in due course"

So I guess the next announcement relating to this will be just to announce the broker chosen to carry out the listing.


----------



## doyoureallycare (17 July 2007)

Azure assays 'very positive' 
11:00, Tuesday, July 17, 2007

        Sydney - Tuesday - July 17: (RWE Australian Business News) - 
Azure Minerals Ltd (ASX: AZS) today announced that the initial surface 
sampling program on its Los Chinos Project in Sonora, Mexico has 
returned very positive assay results in both precious (gold and silver) 
and base metals (lead, zinc, copper and molybdenum).
        Los Chinos is held in joint venture with Toronto listed 
Geoinformatics Exploration Inc (TSX-V: GXL), with Azure earning a 51% 
interest. The property was recently acquired as part of the
ongoing program of regional exploration, target identification and 
project acquisition. Los Chinos covers 9,392 hectares (94 km²) and is 
located approximately 80 kilometres north of Hermosillo, the capital of 
Sonora, within the La Caridad mineralised corridor.
        The project area is characterised by numerous historical mine 
workings throughout the property which have exploited replacement-style 
mineralisation to shallow (<10 metres) depths. Mineralisation is hosted 
by a mixed sequence of sediments and volcanics which have undergone very 
strong and extensive alteration, indicating the presence of buried
intrusives which are likely to be the source of the mineralisation.
        Channel and rock chip samples from outcrop, and dump samples 
from old mine workings, were collected from several different areas 
within the property. High grades of lead, zinc, copper, molybdenum, 
silver and gold were returned, associated with extensive alteration and 
replacement of sedimentary horizons.
        High grade assays include:
        Lead 15.3% & 14.1%
        Zinc 8.26% & 8.13%
        Copper 2.03% & 1.87%
        Molybdenum 0.66% & 0.19%
        Silver 564g/t & 483g/t
        Gold 3.45g/t & 3.12g/t.
        ENDS


----------



## Brinks (17 July 2007)

This announcement is fantastic! I dont understand why the buying the depth hasnt increased as not only does it talk about the grades it also talks bout the possible listing on the TSX which obviously will happen! Why are people not buying this up?


----------



## kamil (17 July 2007)

Fair bit of profit taking today, but the buying side is very strong... lots of people want in...  With sellers decreasing in numbers it is unlikely that the support at 20c will be broken.


----------



## Brinks (17 July 2007)

I must say very disappointing day in regards to where the price ended up! The ann on Fri killed the share but then todays very positive ann including the possibility of TSX listing made no difference to the price! I realise theres not heaps of sellers on screen however there were a few bombs from offscreen! Chart is looking a little dodgy with macds closing together?? Anyone got any thoughts?


----------



## mick2006 (17 July 2007)

Brinks I wouldn't get too upset about the lack of action today, AZS has had a stellar run over the last couple of months, it needs to find a level and consolidate, one thing is for sure they won't have a lack of exploration results to keep the investors interested.

Also the fact they continue to highlight the option to list on the TSX leads me to believe that it is just a matter of time before it happens, this will lead to a whole new set of investors.


----------



## Brinks (18 July 2007)

Hi can anyone give a chart analysis on this one? To me the macds have crossed down so could we see much of a fall in price to come? Also is there any more announcements due out soon? It seems interest has gone from this stock and moved elswhere since the pathetic LaBufa results!


----------



## mick2006 (19 July 2007)

for all those still holding or looking at AZS and wondering why the sudden spike in SP today, as I have discussed previously with Fat Prophets covering the stock they were likely to revisit AZS with follow up coverage and they have done that this week.

They have increased their entry point into AZS thus providing a nice solid base for the stock above the 20c level.

Also very positive on near term exploration potential.


----------



## UPKA (19 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> for all those still holding or looking at AZS and wondering why the sudden spike in SP today, as I have discussed previously with Fat Prophets covering the stock they were likely to revisit AZS with follow up coverage and they have done that this week.
> 
> They have increased their entry point into AZS thus providing a nice solid base for the stock above the 20c level.
> 
> Also very positive on near term exploration potential.




Have u got a copy of the fat prophets valuation? have they posted a target price? curious as to what they said abt this one.....


----------



## Bushman (19 July 2007)

mick2006 said:


> for all those still holding or looking at AZS and wondering why the sudden spike in SP today, as I have discussed previously with Fat Prophets covering the stock they were likely to revisit AZS with follow up coverage and they have done that this week.
> 
> They have increased their entry point into AZS thus providing a nice solid base for the stock above the 20c level.
> 
> Also very positive on near term exploration potential.




Wow well the Fat Prophet write up did more than the assay results at Los Chinos did that's for sure. Finished up a whopping 30% today. I hope that Nachos results are good as this set of investors buy and dump in bulk and are spooked quite easily.  I am assuming that Nachos and the new JV properties are what they mean by 'positive or near term exploration potential'. That is all that's left for this calendar year. 

I still hold.


----------



## alankew (19 July 2007)

What day does Fat Prophets arrive on peoples doorsteps-just a thought so that people who want to get out can avoid mass dumping


----------



## tezz (19 July 2007)

Another good trade from Fat Prophets, the first buy came out a few weeks ago, buy around 12.5c, one thing good about FP is the first thing they look at in a stock is management and TSX listing this year the stock will be upgraded, I'm positive about more good drilling results as they are in a highly rich mineral area, wouldn't want to guess what price the stock would be at the end of the year, already over 100% gain, definately a hold I think.


----------



## tezz (19 July 2007)

alankew said:


> What day does Fat Prophets arrive on peoples doorsteps-just a thought so that people who want to get out can avoid mass dumping




Fat Prophets very rarely sell, they might sell 2 out of 100 stocks, all there trades are long term, many traders jump on them for a short time then take profits, some of their stocks make 100's of % gains and some 1000%.
Alot of other traders dump there stocks in fear, even taking losses, the stock becomes undervalued, this is where Fat Prophets comes in, cleaning up bargains, FP believe that AZS could turn out to be one of their best.


----------



## questionall_42 (7 August 2007)

It has been a wild ride for AZS holders.  Close at 17.5c; hit an intraday high of 33c as recently as mid july; falling on small volume. It is back at levels which pique my interest... but given overall market volatility and sentiment, will watch curiously.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 August 2007)

No response in AZS SP today on a very upbeat day on the market. I hold this one and was surprised by the lack of movement. In fact it was one of the very few that went down slightly today, although not by much.
To me nothing has changed. What are others thoughts on AZS?


----------



## Bushman (20 August 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> No response in AZS SP today on a very upbeat day on the market. I hold this one and was surprised by the lack of movement. In fact it was one of the very few that went down slightly today, although not by much.
> To me nothing has changed. What are others thoughts on AZS?




Sold down half my holding pre correction. Still hold on to the 50%. 

I will continue to hold for three announcements & then make an assessment of where this stock is at- 
1. TSX listing;
2. Pocho Del Nachos (sp?); and 
3. What minerals can be found in the tenements they recently purchased.

Problem with AZS in the current environment is there is no JORC to hang your hat on. It is a real speccie. Also it has quite a few fairweather investors willing to dump it when the market recedes or when newsflow dries up (ie La Bufa ann, subprime shocks to the Dow).  

Patience remains the key with this stock. If what they alluded to in their various ann is true, there will be a glittering prize at the end for all holders. In the mean time you have to sit tight on a risky vessel.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (20 August 2007)

Bushman said:


> Sold down half my holding pre correction. Still hold on to the 50%.
> 
> I will continue to hold for three announcements & then make an assessment of where this stock is at-
> 1. TSX listing;
> ...




Thanks Bushman, appreciate your comments ... very informative and makes a lot of sense. Any idea when the next announcement is due?


----------



## Boyou (24 August 2007)

The following is not really "news" ..but I throw it in here as a bit more grist to the mil,at a time when all holders need it.Presumabely this is an ongoing  investigation.Perhaps it's worth depends on how much you value this sort of publicity

Trevor Hoey. Compushares 13/7/07.
Part1


"Unloved Offshore Miners with Tonnes Of Potential"

Azure Minerals

While it is early days, Azure Minerals (AZS) has made good progress in exploring targets in Mexico, some of which are in relatively close proximity to where Bolnisi experienced success. These include the Jaguey prospect, about 100 kilometres north of Bolnisi’s cornerstone Palmarejo project, where early drilling results have indicated high grade silver, lead and zinc mineralisation.

Azure’s managing director is Tony Rovira, a well regarded Australian mining executive who was the exploration manager for Jubilee Mines when the company discovered its valuable Cosmos nickel deposit. Mexico’s 500 years of mining history has resulted in the country boasting a well trained and experienced workforce along with a pro-mining democratic government that is stable and attuned to the mining legal system. Furthermore, it welcomes overseas investment, allowing 100 per cent ownership and offering a low tax environment.


----------



## ALFguy (5 September 2007)

> Azure Minerals Limited (ASX: AZS) today announced the appointment of Dr Wolf Martinick as a Non-Executive Director of the Company.
> Dr Wolf Martinick is a Fellow of the AusIMM and founding director of the Perth-based consultancy, MBS Environmental Pty Ltd.
> 
> Dr Martinick has been involved with mineral exploration and mining projects around the world, especially in Australasia, Africa, China, India, Eastern Europe and parts of the former Soviet Union. He has participated in numerous due diligence studies on mining projects on behalf of international financial institutions and mineral resource companies for a variety of transactions, including listings on international stock exchanges, mergers and debt financing.
> ...




Bought some today. Liked the announcement, the sp is down following all that Sub Prime nonsense and they appear to have lots of upside potential both with Mexico exploration and the possibility of a TSX listing (hence Dr Wolf?).

Not to mention capital raising at 15c has probably created a floor.


----------



## Bushman (11 September 2007)

Good annout. Moly extended at Pocho De Nachos. Great 2007 drilling campaign completed. TSX listing to come. Company keeps delivering. 

SP up 15% today. Should push into the mid 20's now and TSX listing will give it a further leg up. Long 2 months hey. Good to get some positive news on these longer term plays.


----------



## AussiePaul72 (3 October 2007)

Anybody else out there in AZS-land? Or was it only me that recognised the greater volume today and 7.7% increase in SP to close at 21c?

Over 3 million traded today ... greatest volume since 11 Sept .... intra-day SP high of 22c ......but on no news ....anyone know if an expected announcement is just around the corner?


----------



## BlingBling (3 October 2007)

AussiePaul72 said:


> Anybody else out there in AZS-land? Or was it only me that recognised the greater volume today and 7.7% increase in SP to close at 21c?
> 
> Over 3 million traded today ... greatest volume since 11 Sept .... intra-day SP high of 22c ......but on no news ....anyone know if an expected announcement is just around the corner?




Errr. I accidentally got in on the big crash day at .15. Hoping that some knows something that we don't as there's been no reason for the increase in SP and volumes of late. (though I'm not complaining!)


----------



## FUTUREFUND (4 October 2007)

AussiePaul,

I am not holder of AZS but recently attended a Investor Roadshow were exec chairman Tony Rovira gave a presentation, he gave a general overview of the companies activities in mexico. What was emphasized was the Molybdenum intersepts at Pozo de Nacho and the size of the body, earlier historical confirmation of holes drilled by Cominco in the same project area in 1977. And were looking at follow up drilling !

He was very much looking forward to the listing on the TSX and suggested progress was quite advanced, and looking at listing in october. Considering the canadians penchant for Molybdenum, and the companies geographic location. Maybe the listing is close? and no doubt as with MOL analysts are already watching ? Maybe the pozo de Nacho drilling is coming in favourable.

P.S IN PROMO GIVEN BY AZURE I SEE THAT FAT PROPHETS HAD A BUY EARLIER AND THIS DATED FAT MINING 93 13 SEP 07 AS HOLD SUGGESTING VERY LITTLE DOWNSIDE AND WILL REMAIN FIRMLY WITHIN FP MIN & RES PORTFOLIO. 



FUTURE LOOKS GOOD ?


----------



## roland (31 October 2007)

Cool about time we had some news from AZS. Might spur a sale or two, instead of my lonely one. Extensive Soil Anomiles ?


----------



## AussiePaul72 (7 November 2007)

G'day all AZS holders and watchers! Hopefully i'm not just posting to myself ....lol 
Anyone else out there notice the last couple of days trading? Volume has increased over last two days together with the SP up about 15%, closing at 0.19 at end of trade today.
Anyone heard any whispers or am i reading to much into movements over the last few days?? I'm holding and have been patiently awaiting


----------



## BlingBling (7 November 2007)

No, you're not posting to yourself!
I'm still in and it's been good to see the recent activity. Hopefully we might see some good news soon, in a solid result.
Alot of people seem to think the TSX will be the thing that kicks this one along.. I really hope it does, but if I'm going to stay in long term I want to see some solid results in the near future...


----------



## AussiePaul72 (18 November 2007)

FUTUREFUND said:


> AussiePaul,
> 
> I am not holder of AZS but recently attended a Investor Roadshow were exec chairman Tony Rovira gave a presentation, he gave a general overview of the companies activities in mexico. What was emphasized was the Molybdenum intersepts at Pozo de Nacho and the size of the body, earlier historical confirmation of holes drilled by Cominco in the same project area in 1977. And were looking at follow up drilling !
> 
> ...




Pleasing announcement out on Friday with next phase of drilling started. 

Drilling to be conducted on 3 key projects initially:

*La Providencia* - previous surface sampling by AZS returned *zinc grades of up to 45.4% and 35.9%*

*Los Chinos* - testing extensive *high grade base metal soil anomalies*

*Pozo de Nacho* - follow up to previous positive drilling results which identified a *large molybdenum rich zone* of mineralisation

Things should start to potentially hot up for AZS if these drilling results confirm previous sampling indications. We should start to see more information flowing from AZS very early in the new year (my guess) and with the TSX listing we might start to see a lot more activity in AZS.

I'm holding and am looking forward to results from this drilling phase!


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 December 2007)

Well i'm here again for the AZS-weekly!!
SP seems to have settled mainly in the 22-23c region for the time being, which is pleasing. As we approach drilling results in the year, i'm guessing there may be some increased activity prior to the announcements. I'm tempted to aquire some more but not sure i will have finance in time!
Good luck to all


----------



## Boyou (4 December 2007)

Aussie Paul ,they will do well this month..after all I have picked them in the Stock Comp. Ha Ha.

Have been holding these since March.The correction  bought PAIN ..Quietly confident that the near future is bright.The results are very encouraging


----------



## AussiePaul72 (4 December 2007)

Boyou said:


> Aussie Paul ,they will do well this month..after all I have picked them in the Stock Comp. Ha Ha.
> 
> Have been holding these since March.The correction  bought PAIN ..Quietly confident that the near future is bright.The results are very encouraging




Hey Boyou .... i won't be disappointed at all if you take out this month's stock tipping competition! 
I think the latter part of this month may see increased activity & volume for AZS. I figured this period now may have seen the SP settle back to close to 20c but i am very encouraged by the way its holding up considering the drill results are probably at least a month away. However, i guess its not too surprising considering the initial indications from the areas that the drilling program is working! 
I'm getting excited just writing this ......rofl .... however, beware ..... i entred RAU at 3.5 and MHL at 5.2 (i'm still in though!) .... moral of the story, you win some, you lose some ..... but if you do your own research you'll always learn something new and it'll make you a better investor for the future!!


----------



## Piggy Bank (2 May 2008)

Steady trickle of positive news from Azure the last couple of months.  Despite this the share price has also been trickling downwards but has found support at the 11-12 cent mark.  The recent capital raising in early April 08 to an institutional investor was placed at 12 cents a share.  

Trading Halt this afternoon "pending an annoucement by the Company in regards to its activities in Mexico".  Any ideas?  There hasn't seemed to any major movements in the share price or volumes recently.  This trading halt has come out of the blue.


----------



## Piggy Bank (15 May 2008)

Azure up about 25% this morning on increased volumes!  I am not aware of any news...something must be brewing.  Anybody have any light to shed?  Think I am talking to myself on this thread...


----------



## BlingBling (15 May 2008)

Fat Prophets recommendation last night.. needed a kick in the ass!
So that should help explain (sorry was under 100)


----------



## Piggy Bank (15 May 2008)

Hey Bling Bling.  Good to know there are others out there interested in Azure.  Should get a few more visiting this thread over the next few days.  Do you know what Fat Prophets had to say about AZS?


----------



## Bushman (15 May 2008)

Yep Fat Prophets have been on to AZS for over 12 months now. This happens every time they recommend AZS - a nice spike for a few days before it drifts back downwards. 

If you look at last year, AZS had a suite of announcements in the 2nd half of the year and ran to 35 cps on the back of these. Will this year's drilling campaign cause a similar appreciation? Poncho will be a year advanced since then. 

Bear market sentiment is what has caused this one to be smashed down. Postponement of TSX listing did not help either. Lets see how it goes this time around.


----------



## Golf 16 (2 June 2008)

Hi Bushman and any others confused
The Australian ran an article concerning the Fat Prophets recommendation. This was perahps the cause of the increase in SP from 13c to 15.5c. Today the SP increased by 2.5c, not sure why.
Here is the article
WHAT THE BROKERS SAY: Kevin Andrusiak | June 02, 2008 
Azure Minerals (AZS); Fat Prophets; Buy recommendation at 13c; No price target; Last traded at 15c

_IT is one of the better compliments you can give to an exploration junior - that of being compared to a $900 million company. But Fat Prophets insists that Azure Minerals looks every bit like Bolnisi Gold did in its infancy.

Bolnisi then went on to become a $930 million company before it was taken over by Coeur d'Alene Mines. "Like Bolnisi, Azure has an exclusively Mexican focus and access to a very strong technical team," Fat Prophets recently told clients. "Azure is one of our exploration favourites, with a unique strategic alliance that allows it access to a production line of high-quality exploration opportunities in Mexico." Azure recently picked up the Promontorio copper/gold/silver project, which also includes the Cascada gold project, for a tiny $US2.5 million. Fat Prophets reckons that Promontorio holds an estimated non-JORC compliant resource of 1.02 million tonnes grading 4 per cent copper, 2.4 grams per tonne gold and 63 grams per tonne silver. But the allure for Azure is that it can be quickly brought into production for early cash flows._

There was also an announcement on 27 May updating drilling work that aimed to complete a JORC-compliant resource estimate, expand the resource along strike and at depth, and test other known mineralisation within the project area. 
This ann quoted _several isolated drill holes within the project area have intersected significant mineralisation that requires follow-up work. These include:
• SP97008 9.0m @ 18.8% copper from 71.0m
• CP93012 7.6m @ 3.0% copper & 3.18g/t gold from 109.8m
• CP94022 1.5m @ 2.0% copper, 0.83g/t gold & 50g/t silver from 54.9m
• CP93010 10.7m @ 2.72g/t gold & 64g/t silver from 64.0m_

Interesting they were isolated drill holes - I'm not sure what this means without elaboration/context but certainly interesting (and tantalising). 
There is also a broadcast by the EC Tony Rovira that was quite intersting. 
Any thoughts on how one might value such a stock? 
Would calculating the IGV be of any use based on the nonJORC estimate? 

Tis a mystery, like much of Golf. (I do not hold AZS)


----------



## Golf 16 (5 June 2008)

Hi AZS investors,

perhaps understandably there have been no takers on an IGV and implication for sp of AZS. It might be a pointless endeavour. I had another look at the announcement and non JORC resource 'estimate' for Promontorio. 
I trust I have corrected grasped the info - this appears to be the case - 
View attachment Azure Minerls.xls


I would value any comments on this calculation / assumptions, and how it might be improved. Clearly this is preety rough, but at 10% of IGV the stock has value not reflected in the sp. I note the sp has increased a fair bit over the last few days. 
There is reasonably strong volume through Tuesday and Wedensday. Perhaps this is 'just' on the basis of Fat Prophets report and Australian coverage of that. Perhaps it reflects the 'good signs' of the non JORC Promontorio resource with possible upside from the announced drilling. 
ANyway, I thought it was intersting and worth some investment. I now hold this stock. 
Cheers, Golf


----------



## BlingBling (5 June 2008)

PiggyB, sorry I didn't get back earlier to answer your question about the FP rec.
Hopefully you have read the article by now from the australian?

Golf, haven't had a chance to look at your valuation .. will do tonihgt.
I don't think the volume hthe last 2 days has come from the FP report.. that was a over a week ago and usually happens the next day (which it did)

Nice to see green in ma portfolio... Should be more of it!


----------



## Miner (5 June 2008)

Hi AZS subscribers

In case you have missed out this section in the West Australian of today edition

*Azure falls on Mexican JV

5th June 2008, 13:45 WST*


Shares in West Perth-based Azure Minerals fell 18 per cent this morning after the company announced it had completed the earn in requirements of its planned joint venture with Canada-based Geoinformatics Exploration

More details are given under 
http://www.thewest.com.au/default.aspx?MenuID=32&ContentID=77140


----------



## Bushman (6 June 2008)

I am assuming the dump was due to this part of the statement: 

'with the company's stake due to increase over the year after Geoinformatics elected not to contribute to the year's exploration budget'. 

So the thinking is less cash inflow, means equity raising, means dilution etc. However the other side of the coin is more ownership of Nacho et al means more dollars furtgher down the track. The market just does not work like that at the moment. Short term capiatl growth - that is the mantra.


----------



## Piggy Bank (4 July 2008)

Today’s results from APR-DD-001, the first drilled by Azure, confirm the high grade nature of the copper, gold and silver mineralisation within the Promontorio deposit, with the following strongly mineralised intercepts being returned:
• 4.00 metres @ 9.7% copper, 6.6g/t gold & 134g/t silver from 52.0 metres;
including
2.85 metres @ 13.1% copper, 8.3g/t gold & 177g/t silver from 53.15 metres.

Selective sampling of the massive sulphides returned very high grade assays, including:
• 0.40 metres @ 30.9% copper, 21.9g/t gold & 435g/t silver from 53.15 metres; and
• 0.30 metres @ 23.4% copper, 26.2g/t gold & 321g/t silver from 54.30 metres.


Early Promontorio drill results are very encouraging.  Let's hope Tony Rovira can repeat his AMEC Prospector of the Year Award (2000) in 2008/2009.

AZS management are always very proactive in making announcements to the market.  They seem to release frequent news especially during periods of volatility.  Helps to support the SP.


----------



## Miner (5 August 2008)

Issue of Right Shares announced in ASX today at 12.5 cents
It means the company will try some how to hold the fire of SP above 12.5 cents until the SPP is totally exhausted. 

Any comments and input to the attachment and where AZS could go from here. IMO it is the best way to raise fund with least risk compared to borrowing. Shareholders are least worried  or do nothing when the prices will fall after the rights are taken.

Having said that the silver lining is the shareholders will have sunshine when the SP rebounds back.


Cheers


----------



## matt1987 (5 August 2008)

looks similar to what tmr did before they crashed and burned recently .... dont think they will fall that far though because tmr had quite the stuff up.


----------



## spottygoose (29 August 2008)

AZURE HITS +40% COPPER AT PROMONTORIO

On 13th August Azure Minerals Limited (ASX: AZS) announced that results of the mineralised intercept in drillhole APR-DD-009 were delayed due to the presence of three very high grade copper samples. Those copper grades required re-analysis using a specialised technique as they were too high for standard analytical methods.
The Company is pleased to advise that it has now received those outstanding assays, which to date are the highest copper grades returned from the Promontorio Project, being:
• 0.50 metres @ 43.9% copper from 86.00m;
• 0.50 metres @ 46.6% copper from 90.25m; and
• 0.40 metres @ 44.2% copper from 130.60m.
These samples are contained within wider zones of massive sulphide mineralisation which returned the following exceptional high grade intercepts:
Mina Vieja Vein
• 9.40 metres @ 12.5% copper, 3.9g/t gold & 266g/t silver from 82.00m;
including: 2.65 metres @ 27.7% copper, 7.4g/t gold & 501g/t silver from 84.50m;
and: 1.35 metres @ 28.1% copper, 6.1g/t gold & 654g/t silver from 89.75m.
Veta Grande Vein
• 1.40 metres @ 20.7% copper, 1.2g/t gold & 270g/t silver from 130.60m;
including: 0.80 metres @ 35.6% copper, 1.8g/t gold & 455g/t silver from 130.60m.
To date Azure has completed drilling 29 holes for a total of 5,239 metres, and analytical results have been received for drillholes APR-DD-001 to 010. Resource definition drilling is continuing and the Company is on track to complete and publish a Mineral Resource in the fourth quarter of 2008.



Has anyone received their allocation from the SPP yet? I haven't got mine yet and I thought they were to be in accounts today. Anyone?


----------



## Golf 16 (30 August 2008)

spottygoose said:


> AZURE HITS +40% COPPER AT PROMONTORIO
> 
> 
> Has anyone received their allocation from the SPP yet? I haven't got mine yet and I thought they were to be in accounts today. Anyone?




Hi Spotty and other AZS holders,
I have not received the share allocation either. The original announcement said shares allocated by Aug 29. Running late? 

A comment above:
 matt1987 Re: AZS - Azure Minerals

looks similar to what tmr did before they crashed and burned recently .... dont think they will fall that far though because tmr had quite the stuff up.  

I wondered what matt1987 meant by this. I have not held or really followed TMR other than noting they have fallen considerably. Would Matt or others be able to reflect further on this somewhat concerning statement?
Thanks all
Golf


----------



## matt1987 (30 August 2008)

yeh looking back i dont know exactly what i meant there haha ..... may have been late one night after a few drinks, looking to take out the anger that i have with tmr on other threads.

in all seriousness, i think i was more referring to how tmr and azs were steadily falling while announcing decent drilling results every now and then. of course azs cant fall in a heap like tmr as they didnt stupidly buy another company without doing a due diligence on them, then realise thats its useless .....


----------



## spottygoose (30 August 2008)

Golf 16 said:


> Hi Spotty and other AZS holders,
> I have not received the share allocation either. The original announcement said shares allocated by Aug 29. Running late?




Hi Golf. I am wondering if perhaps they extended the Aug 29 date when they extended the closing date. Hope so as I would hate to have missed out. Cheers, Spotty


----------



## Piggy Bank (9 February 2009)

Trading halt today for AZS?  This was unexpected...hopefully it is all good news!  The company certainly has much upside with an excellent portfolio of new and advanced projects.  Mangement is strong with a proven track record.  However, these are difficult times and the market has been full of bleak news with companies strapped for cash.  ?capital raising ?major investor ?significant resource upgrade ?joint venture partner ?mine development.  I will definitely keep a close eye on AZS over the next few days!


----------



## JTLP (10 February 2009)

Well it was in your guesstimate Piggy...

Capital Raising...harsh environment all round. Wonder how much and the discount?

DNH


----------



## gtv (2 June 2009)

Looks like there may be some action today, IMO the stock has been way oversold and is due to rise on expectations of some good results coming from Mexico.


----------



## Sean K (2 June 2009)

gtv said:


> Looks like there may be some action today, IMO the stock has been way oversold and is due to rise on expectations of some good results coming from Mexico.



 Huh? Looks like it's going to open at .05. Same as yesterdays close. 

And the results from Mexico came out yesterday. Is this what the stock is supposed to rise up in anticipation of?



> Significant observations from the assay results include:
> 
> • Anomalous copper and molybdenum values were intersected from surface to 422.8m;
> • Anomalous zinc and manganese values were intersected from surface to 134.1m;
> ...




You are right though, it's in the sin bin. Heaps of juniors are up 300% plus from the bottom while this is on life support.


----------



## McNovice (25 August 2009)

A good percentage increase yesterday, although I know not a lot in terms of price. I have been scanning the news and websites for news related to this company and am unable to find any.

Anyone have an idea?


----------



## Bushman (10 March 2010)

JV announced with the big Ox (or is that Aussie) OZL on one of the tenements now 100% owned by AZS. 

Farm-in is 70% for OZL to spend $13m. Expect more of the same and a working capital raising as the cash balance is low. 

$13m is a reasonable size committment for a drilling campaign. Going for the big Cu. 

On the watchlist again. Maybe Fat Profit will start ramping it again now


----------



## Boyou (22 April 2010)

Out of the blocks and running this morning.Fat Prophets have recommended them.

And ,of course they got a speeding ticket  

Must be delayed reaction to the joint venture with Oz Min.

Or traders at their game?


----------



## McNovice (3 May 2010)

Is the big jump in the last 2 days a result of the below news article?

http://www.thebull.com.au/articles_detail.php?id=11040

If it is Im a bit confused as this was announced Wednesday but then there was no real change on Thursday, but Friday and today have seen gains of 25% both days?

Any clues?


----------



## craigj (3 May 2010)

traders are getting into the stock with the higher liquidity
the share was stuck today in the 10/10.5 traders rut


----------



## Boyou (4 May 2010)

Whatever it is..they are in trading halt today.

Perhaps a capital raising in the wind? We will know on Thursday


----------



## craigj (4 May 2010)

typical share pump and capital raising............
how often are we seeing this occur.....
almost daily with the miners at present


----------



## Piggy Bank (9 September 2010)

"Azure shares rose 25.53 per cent, or 1.2 cents, to 5.9 cents on a volume of more than 20 million shares.  Mexico-focused Azure told the ASX that the share price jump could be due to a prominent investment magazine on Thursday recommending Azure as a `buy'."

Anyone know which prominent investment magazine they are referring to and the specifics of the recommendation or price target was?


----------



## burglar (26 November 2010)

Piggy Bank said:


> Anyone know which prominent investment magazine they are referring to ...?




This has happened more than once ... it leaves me wondering for months afterwards!


----------



## Dinipants (2 December 2010)

Given it's increase over the past three months, and it's purchase of this high grade manganese mine announced a few hours ago, anyone got any thoughts on AZS?


----------



## burglar (3 December 2010)

Dinipants said:


> Given it's increase over the past three months, and it's purchase of this high grade manganese mine announced a few hours ago, anyone got any thoughts on AZS?




I don't offer advice, but since you ask only for my thoughts 

Tall Poppy, Alan Bond says "whenever you find something there is always more nearby" 
This is why I have had AZS in the past and why I will have AZS again in the future. 


Manganese is good, burglar knows this, but DYOR


----------



## Sean K (4 December 2010)

burglar said:


> I don't offer advice, but since you ask only for my thoughts
> 
> Tall Poppy, Alan Bond says "whenever you find something there is always more nearby"
> This is why I have had AZS in the past and why I will have AZS again in the future.
> ...



What have they actual 'found' Burglar?

23,400 tonnes of copper, 34,000 ounces of gold and 1,600,000 ounces of silver

actually isn't much at all.. 

And they're jumping in to say the words 'revenue estimate' without even having a Reserve...

What else have they discovered?


----------



## burglar (4 December 2010)

kennas said:


> What have they actual 'found' Burglar?
> 
> 23,400 tonnes of copper, 34,000 ounces of gold and 1,600,000 ounces of silver
> 
> ...




1). a prominent investment magazine, recommending Azure as a `buy'. 
2). Shareholder sentiment high, may become market darling.
3). Farm-in is 70% for OZL to spend $13m.

In my opinian Post GFC, companies face these grave dangers.
a). Lack of liquidity
b). Need to consolidate due to low SP
c). Takeover target also due to low SP / Sale of non core assets to avoid same

I don't know if it helps but, 

AZS_Azure is out of 
Nickel Australia, 
which in turn was nickel assets spun out of 
CRS_Croesus

Kennas,
This not an exhaustive list.
Shouldn't be taken as advice.
Just my gut feel.

Did I get that right, anyone?
Piggy Bank and I still wonder which prominent investment magazine they are referring to!


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2010)

burglar said:


> 1). a prominent investment magazine, recommending Azure as a `buy'.
> 2). Shareholder sentiment high, may become market darling.
> 3). Farm-in is 70% for OZL to spend $13m.
> 
> ...



Yeah, which magazine is it? ASIC seem to have lower disclosure requirements than ASF. That's a ramp without a link. 

I think the farm in is only $3m Burglar.



> Exploration for large porphyry copper deposits is underway in joint venture with Japanese Government corporation JOGMEC (La Tortuga), and Australian copper miner OZ Minerals (San Eduardo). Both companies may earn a 51% interest in their respective projects by expending US$3 million within 3 years.




Is shareholder sentiment high because of the run from 5c to 9c the past 3 months?

Not sure if those grave risks are actually grave risks, but anyway.

FWIW 10c looks like major long term resistance. 

They definately need to discover more than those few tons mentioned above to be able to mine anything I feel.


----------



## burglar (5 December 2010)

kennas said:


> Yeah, which magazine is it? ASIC seem to have lower disclosure requirements than ASF. That's a ramp without a link.
> 
> I think the farm in is only $3m Burglar.
> 
> ...




"Both companies may earn a 51% interest in their respective projects by expending US$3 million within 3 years."
Red carefully
   ... if OZL breaks agreement in first 3 years, all monies spent are lost
   ... if after 3 years OZL has spent $3mill, locks in 51%
Having locked in 51% ...
Then optionally, OZL can go for 70% for $13m in 8 years.

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20101026/pdf/31td5kwpztjr5f.pdf

It means AZS don't get screwed over by CBA_Commonwealth Bank or other banks.
Slighted* Reference to role of CBA in the near downfall of OZL

*slighted past participle, past tense of slight (Verb)
1. Insult (someone) by treating or speaking of them without proper respect or attention.

Is shareholder sentiment high because of the run from 5c to 9c the past 3 months?
My belief  ... Yes, and other stuff mentioned here too!


If those risks are actually not grave , I will be overjoyed and do the crab dance!!
Don't trust a burglar or talking duck, but DYOR


----------



## burglar (5 December 2010)

kennas said:


> What have they actual 'found' Burglar?
> 
> 23,400 tonnes of copper, 34,000 ounces of gold and 1,600,000 ounces of silver
> 
> ...




Where are the numbers from? Are they JORC?

Don't listen to me, listen instead to youself.

Copper USD$8711/t

Gold near record high USD$1,414 /ozs. And Silver ...


----------



## Sean K (5 December 2010)

burglar said:


> Where are the numbers from? Are they JORC?
> 
> Don't listen to me, listen instead to youself.
> 
> ...



Burglar, it's all relative, as you would know. I think you missed the point a little too. No question of the numbers on the initial estimate, but it's not a Reserve that is required before going all the way to DFS and decision to mine. 

Do you really thing that the current resource outlined is enough to go to decision to mine?

There are many many companies with 10 x that resource still exploring....


----------



## burglar (6 December 2010)

kennas said:


> ... There are many many companies with 10 x that resource still exploring....



I put Gindalbie Gold in the proverbial "bottom drawer" 
after they ran into Head grade difficulty at "Sunny Corner". 
They later found iron ore and never looked back.

Back to those AZS numbers: they appeared low to me. 
I was too lazy to research, not being in AZS currently.
If those numbers affect you, trade accordingly.

The DOW is up.
It's a brand new week.
Yippee. 

burglar


----------



## Sean K (6 December 2010)

burglar said:


> I put Gindalbie Gold in the proverbial "bottom drawer"
> after they ran into Head grade difficulty at "Sunny Corner".
> They later found iron ore and never looked back.
> 
> ...



Well lets hope they find something big in the coming weeks/years. 

Maybe these guys will trip over some iron too.

I may be skeptical because anything to do with Croesus brings back bad memories...


----------



## burglar (6 December 2010)

kennas said:


> Well lets hope they find something big in the coming weeks/years.
> 
> Maybe these guys will trip over some iron too.
> 
> I may be skeptical because anything to do with Croesus brings back bad memories...




Kennas! You know as well as I do, that AZS_Azure has had iron!

*googles Splinter Iron ore* and comes full circle to ASF, 
this very thread, post#12 in fact! 
Ha ha, is it only me who is laffing?


----------



## burglar (4 January 2011)

kennas said:


> ... There are many many companies with 10 x that resource still exploring....



Mr Kennas,

Are we talking Gryphon now?
If I was Exploration Manager, I would be clawing it out, albeit with a used Caterpillar D8.

I find it incredible that some companies explore til the commodity price drops to uneconomical level.


----------



## Sean K (4 January 2011)

burglar said:


> Mr Kennas,
> 
> Are we talking Gryphon now?
> If I was Exploration Manager, I would be clawing it out, albeit with a used Caterpillar D8.
> ...



Yep, start digging fast!

Not just Gryphon, there's a bunch of 'explorers' still exploring with seemingly plenty of ounces to get started. Of course, AZS just might have the right deposit to be able to start up very quickly without going through the whole feasibility study business.

That old iron project they has was actually their main focus back then.



> The project has been a focus of the company since listing in 2003 due to its prospectivity for iron ore (magnetite-style) deposits and iron oxide copper-gold deposits.




Has anything come of that?


----------



## burglar (5 January 2011)

kennas said:


> ... Has anything come of that?




AZS Report to ASX 26 October 2007
Divesting Splinter Iron Ore to Icon Resources Ltd (ASX: III)

Quarterly Activities Report QE Dec 2007
http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20080123/pdf/3171srd9r1gf55.pdf

Icon downgrades Splinter Iron Ore
and awaits assay for Base metals.

_Has anything come of that?_
Apparently the short answer is nothing!

burglar


----------



## Floyd2 (20 February 2011)

burglar said:


> AZS Report to ASX 26 October 2007
> Divesting Splinter Iron Ore to Icon Resources Ltd (ASX: III)
> 
> Quarterly Activities Report QE Dec 2007
> ...




Fat Prophets had a buy on AZS a year or two ago. That is what drew them to my attention.  Still holding....and waiting.


----------



## burglar (20 February 2011)

Floyd2 said:


> Fat Prophets had a buy on AZS a year or two ago. That is what drew them to my attention.  Still holding....and waiting.




Hi Floyd2,

Welcome to ASF.
I have had AZS in the past.
I will have them again.

Fat Prophets?! ... I know who makes them Fat.


----------



## Floyd2 (21 February 2011)

burglar said:


> Hi Floyd2,
> 
> Welcome to ASF.
> I have had AZS in the past.
> ...




Thanks Burglar.

Have a few AUT so that's the main focus currently but became a lot happier with AZS when Oz Minerals "signed up".


----------



## burglar (10 May 2012)

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01296297

Update from Promontorio.

I'm itching to get in on Azure after seeing "the Colour" in the latest report.


----------



## burglar (23 August 2012)

Exploration Update :

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120823/pdf/4286pq93bf6j19.pdf


----------



## burglar (24 August 2012)

Latest from AZS:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01326185



> Mr Anthony Rovira, the Managing Director of Azure Minerals Limited (“Azure” or the “Company”) has this week announced the positive results from the Pre-Feasibility Study (“PFS”) carried out at the company’s high grade Promontorio Copper-Gold-Silver Project and the Company’s intention to conduct a Share Purchase Plan.




Share Purchase Plan: upto $15,000 @$0.018


----------



## Sean K (25 August 2012)

burglar said:


> Exploration Update :
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20120823/pdf/4286pq93bf6j19.pdf



Um, why was this 'pleasing'?


> An additional highlight is a 0.75m sample grading 0.545g/t Gold from 663.0m.





That is _dirt_ my friends.


----------



## burglar (7 November 2012)

kennas said:


> Um, why was this 'pleasing'?
> 
> 
> 
> That is _dirt_ my friends.





"Promontoria Drilling Commences":

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01353608


----------



## GoodCall (8 January 2013)

Just noticed AZS up by 238%.  I found this:

http://www.proactiveinvestors.com.au/companies/news/37936/azure-minerals-proves-its-mettle-with-massive-copper-rich-results-in-mexico-37936.html



> Azure Minerals (ASX:AZS) has hit the drilling jackpot at Promontorio in Chihuahua, Mexico finding copper up to 15.2%, 5.3g/t gold & 230g/t silver




I own this stock


----------



## burglar (8 January 2013)

GoodCall said:


> Just noticed AZS up by 238%.  I found this: ...



Good Call, GoodCall




Too late, but I found this:

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01372479



Disc: I am currently out.


----------



## burglar (9 January 2013)

Wow!


----------



## pixel (9 January 2013)

hmm - I read yesterday's announcement and though those references to "Copper equivalents" were unusual. Especially where minute traces of Au and Ag were treated as if they were 100% recoverable to add in full to the Cu%. After doubting that much, I didn't even analyse what prices might have been used to arrive at the stated "equivalents". Today's 5-minute chart seems to display some serious profit taking; so I guess that others have also taken the news with a similar grain (or bagful) of salt.


----------



## Sean K (9 January 2013)

Why would a 1m tn resource be of interest? Good grades but low tonnage isn't it. Those widths don't look very exciting in that ann. I'm confused. 



> BACKGROUND
> 
> Promontorio is a high sulphidation epithermal deposit which currently contains a JORC Mineral Resource (Indicated + Inferred) of:
> 
> ...


----------



## burglar (18 January 2013)

kennas said:


> Why would a 1m tn resource be of interest? Good grades but low tonnage isn't it. Those widths don't look very exciting in that ann. I'm confused.




"Further update on Diamond Drilling"

http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130118/pdf/42chby3qq7yl2x.pdf




Disclosure: currently not holding


----------



## Sean K (18 January 2013)

burglar said:


> "Further update on Diamond Drilling"
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20130118/pdf/42chby3qq7yl2x.pdf
> 
> ...



Still looks like dirt to me.

1m intervals? 

Can you explain how that turns into a mine?

Is is 1m depth over a 100000 square radius or something?


----------



## burglar (18 January 2013)

kennas said:


> Still looks like dirt to me. ...




You may be right, but I trade this doggie purely on price action.
And I don't average-down any more!!

So bring on the announcements.

Not currently holding.


----------



## Sean K (19 January 2013)

burglar said:


> You may be right, but I trade this doggie purely on price action.
> And I don't average-down any more!!
> 
> So bring on the announcements.
> ...



Yeah, well, I just must not be understanding this deposit at all. Good grades, but where's the tonnage... Anyway, would have been nice to be part of those recent little ticks up...


----------



## springhill (18 April 2013)

AZS put out a few drill and channel sampling results since last posts, does no one keep an eye on this anymore?

There are too many shares on issue for me to be interested, but when they acquire a project they don't mess around getting samples or a drill in the ground. Cash burn will be high on a company that acts in that way, but so will results (or lack of them).
Last cap raising over subscribed.

*High Grade Gold Identified at Panchita*
● Stage 1 reconnaissance exploration program completed
● Surface sampling returned numerous high grade gold assays (some containing visible gold) including:
o PAN-1063: 44.9g/t Gold & 33g/t Silver
o PAN-1004: 37.8g/t Gold & 71g/t Silver
o PAN-1014: 28.7g/t Gold & 124g/t Silver
o PAN-1070: 23.8g/t Gold & 3 g/t Silver
o PAN-1071: 23.8g/t Gold & 5 g/t Silver
o PAN-1001: 20.7g/t Gold & 13g/t Silver
● 50% of samples returned grades greater than 0.5g/t gold
● Several mineralised zones identified, ranging from 300m to 500m strike length 
● Potential for high grade, vein-hosted and bulk tonnage, shearhosted gold deposits
● Panchita is surrounded on all sides by the Newmont-PeÃ±oles JV which operates several large gold mines in the district 
● Stage 2 detailed sampling and mapping program under way

*High Grades from Loreto Copper Project*
● Stage 1 reconnaissance exploration completed
● Significant outcropping copper mineralisation observed
● Surface sampling returns numerous anomalous values, with some very high grades of copper and precious metals, including:
o LOR-1030: 27.90% Copper, 1,390g/t Silver & 0.32g/t Gold
o LOR-1002: 13.65% Copper, 36g/t Silver & 21.6g/t Gold
o LOR-1037: 12.85% Copper, 26g/t Silver & 0.32g/t Gold 
● 24% of all samples contained values >1% Copper
● Several targets for sediment-hosted and structurally-controlled copper deposits identified
● Stage 2 exploration has commenced

*BEST DRILL INTERCEPT FOR AZURE 70.0m @ 2.7% CuEq*
● 70.0m @ 2.7% Copper Equivalent (CuEq1) at Cascada – 200m northwest of Promontorio
Including:
o 35.9m @ 4.8% CuEq which also includes:
o 11.25m @ 10.5% CuEq
● Significant copper intersection also made at the newly identified Risco Dorado – 600m northwest of Promontorio
● Promontorio drilling delivered multiple intercepts of economically significant mineralisation, confirming potential for resource expansion
● JORC resource update on track for early Q2 2013


----------



## burglar (18 August 2014)

Up today from AUD$0.031 in the open, to AUD$0.045 intraday high!

http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01543325


----------



## burglar (18 August 2014)

kennas said:


> Still looks like dirt to me. ...




Rio doesn't think it looks like dirt! :


----------



## skc (18 August 2014)

burglar said:


> Up today from AUD$0.031 in the open, to AUD$0.045 intraday high!
> 
> http://www.asx.com.au/asx/statistics/displayAnnouncement.do?display=pdf&idsId=01543325




Opened at 3.9 on the news announcement and finished very weak at 3.5. I tried to trade this and managed an average buy price of 4.116 and an average sell price of 4.1348. Just paid for commission plus a cup of coffee :bad:

3.4/3.5 is an important support level so there's hope for tomorrow if it holds. 






burglar said:


> Rio doesn't think it looks like dirt! :




I am no good with explorers / juniors and farm in deals, but at face value the content of the news appear to hold a bit of value. However, farm-in is a bit like a cheap option for Rio. They can drill... and if they don't like what they find they'd just stop.


----------



## burglar (21 August 2014)

kennas said:


> Yeah, well, I just must not be understanding this deposit at all. Good grades, but where's the tonnage... Anyway, would have been nice to be part of those recent little ticks up...




Cascada Drilling Update:

Cascada Drilling Update:


----------



## burglar (19 January 2015)

High Grade Assays at Alacran

here:







Disc. Holding


----------



## burglar (3 March 2015)

AZS Azure Minerals, has found more Cu at Alacran
Share Price up 14% so far today!


----------



## Dona Ferentes (16 October 2020)

some chat elsewhere,

Now a player in Pilbara Nickel & Gold acreage:

_4 PROJECTS ACQUIRED FROM MARK CREASY _
_Andover Nickel-Copper Project: 60% Azure / 40% Creasy
 Turner River, Meentheena & Coongan Gold Projects: 70% Azure / 30%

Creasy Acquisition cost: 40M AZS shares 
No royalties or further payments
Creasy free-carried to Decision to Mine _
_CREASY NOW 19.1% SHAREHOLDER IN AZS_


----------



## greggles (12 November 2020)

Dona Ferentes said:


> some chat elsewhere,
> 
> Now a player in Pilbara Nickel & Gold acreage:




You got this one right. Up to 67.5c now. Some good news from the Andover Ni-Cu Project announced today has sent the share price up 19.5%.


----------



## Padowan (1 December 2020)

AZS has closed a heavily oversubscribed placement raising ~$37M  with $15M earmarked for drilling the Andover nickel prospect, hopefully some pre Christmas joy. I have picked AZS for the December competition


----------



## Sean K (23 August 2021)

Might put this into the potential/break out thread. 

Based on these intersections yet to be assayed.


----------



## Sean K (13 September 2021)

kennas said:


> Might put this into the potential/break out thread.
> 
> Based on these intersections yet to be assayed.




Assays out and they look pretty good. Maybe widths not up there with Rumble and much deeper. 

Started well up but dropped down. Still in the 'breakout' category chart wise.


----------



## Sean K (21 October 2021)

AZS in the right metals at the moment and getting some attention. Just can't beat 40c, but looks prospective. Great grades, just not sure of the tonnage. Maiden MRE Q1 22. Watching closely. Ni and Cu are pumping.


----------



## Tyre Kicker (26 October 2021)

Sean K said:


> AZS in the right metals at the moment and getting some attention. Just can't beat 40c, but looks prospective. Great grades, just not sure of the tonnage. Maiden MRE Q1 22. Watching closely. Ni and Cu are pumping.
> 
> View attachment 131756
> 
> View attachment 131755



A lovely jump today - up 9c/25%.


----------



## Sean K (27 October 2021)

Tyre Kicker said:


> A lovely jump today - up 9c/25%.




It looks like it might be holding up on the breakout through the 40-42c ish line. Interesting long tail on the candle so far today. Red lines could turn blue soon.


----------



## bk1 (28 October 2021)

Quarterly activities report out and nothing unusual in it that i can see, or no bad news. What is puzzling is the price action.
5% today and at a 6 month high, unless its just base metal sentiment.
I'm not complaining.


----------



## Sean K (28 October 2021)

bk1 said:


> Quarterly activities report out and nothing unusual in it that i can see, or no bad news. What is puzzling is the price action.
> 5% today and at a 6 month high, unless its just base metal sentiment.
> I'm not complaining.




Very nice break through that long term resistance. Outstanding breakout material. Been a very good month.


----------



## greggles (9 December 2021)

New zone of Ni-Cu sulphide mineralisation has been discovered at the Skyline prospect and further nickel and copper sulphide mineralisation has been intrersected in the VC-07 West mineralised system.

The Andover Project continues to firm up with high grades continuing to be returned at VC-07 West.


----------



## noirua (7 October 2022)

Azure Minerals (ASX:AZS) to grow Andover project area by 55pc
					

Azure Minerals (ASX:AZS) and joint venture partner Croydon Gold apply for two new exploration licences within the Andover project area in WA.




					themarketherald.com.au
				



Junior explorer Azure Minerals (AZS) and joint venture (JV) partner Croydon Gold have applied for two new exploration licences within the Andover project area in WA.

The two new licences comprise 12 blocks covering 38.4 square kilometres, according to Azure. Together, the licences will increase the area of the Andover project, which lies near Karratha, by 55 per cent.


----------



## frugal.rock (19 October 2022)

Market responding to  lithium assay results announced today. 
Chart update.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (Thursday at 8:01 AM)

_another pivot, another bit of interest from a major.
AZS  went from 22c to 30c on the news._

*SQM TO INVEST A$20M FOR 19.99% OF AZURE*

*Lithium Potential Attracts Major Strategic Investor*
• Global lithium producer SQM has made an initial A$4.2M investment in Azure
• Subject to the satisfaction of certain conditions precedent, SQM will invest a further A$15.8M to hold a 19.99% interest in Azure
• SQM will invest at a price of $0.2564 per share, which represents premiums of:
▪ 13.9% to Azure’s last traded price of $0.225 per share on 6 January 2023; and
▪ 12.4% to Azure’s 10 day VWAP of $0.228 up to and including 6 January 2023
• SQM’s cornerstone investment in Azure is a strong endorsement of the significant lithium potential of the Andover Project


----------

